# "Anybody want some smoke?" Driveler Thread



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

Let's get this thing started


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

aint this what got your boys in trouble in the first place???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Givin me the munchies


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> aint this what got your boys in trouble in the first place???



Never admit to anything


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Givin me the munchies



want some mustard


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> want some mustard



Huh.....Oh, you're talkin to me???


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

Rumor is that Quack has some of his "special" brownies that he might share with you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

I could inhale a brownie or two right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Catch y'all later....got errands to run and stuff to do


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



about time you came dragging in


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 20, 2011)

Ummmmmm.... I did not........





























 Exhale.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> about time you came dragging in



Little doo-doo must have kept her up all night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

she's gonna get yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

Took EMC all of 2 minutes to fix my well problem.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Subway


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

Cubed deer steak, wild rice and butter beans !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 20, 2011)

smells like burnt rope in here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hemp...natures way of tying up loose ends.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cubed deer steak, *wild* rice and butter beans !!





Tame rice is terrible!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Tame rice is terrible!!





Yup, I like my rice like my wimmens . . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Chili.............again!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Chili.............again!!!






Poor, poor Ms. T . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poor, poor Ms. T . . .




The Big "D" came up in a couple of conversations, I said "What? Divorce?", she said, "No....Death". 

Problem is.....I ain't sure if she's referring to me, or her


----------



## specialk (Oct 20, 2011)

is it real smoke or synthetic smoke?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The Big "D" came up in a couple of conversations, I said "What? Divorce?", she said, "No....Death".
> 
> Problem is.....I ain't sure if she's referring to me, or her



I believe that I have permanently damaged my wife's sense of smell


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I believe that I have permanently damaged my wife's sense of smell






Me too.....sometimes she'll just blurt out, "did you poot again?" with that  look on her face, even when I didn't  

I think she has PFOS.....Perpetual flatulence odor syndrome, now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too.....sometimes she'll just blurt out, "did you poot again?" with that  look on her face, even when I didn't
> 
> I think she has PFOS.....Perpetual flatulence odor syndrome, now.



I had a subway sandwich with a bowl of chili, cant wait to surprise the better half


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

Ya'll naaaaaasty . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I had a subway sandwich with a bowl of chili, cant wait to surprise the better half



Love is a beautiful thang 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll naaaaaasty . . .




I'mon make another pot!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I had a subway sandwich with a bowl of chili, cant wait to surprise the better half



Maybe we should call you Doo Doo


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Maybe we should call you Doo Doo




Fixed it fer ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

Where's Keebsalicious ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Keebsalicious ???



takin a doo doo


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> playing with doo doo



There fixed it for ya.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 20, 2011)

Dried some green mustard leaves & smoked  it!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 20, 2011)

one_shot said:


> Dried some green mustard leaves & smoked  it!



Bet that was harsh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

That gave me heartburn thinking about it


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

I think i got bus left


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I think i got bus left


 THat's what ya get for not paying attention!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THat's what ya get for not paying attention!



Hey Keebs, don't forget to play with your Doo-Doo when you get home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs, don't forget to play with your Doo-Doo when you get home.



Hwo many infractions you got left?


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hwo many infractions you got left?



How many do you get? I have 2!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hwo many infractions you got left?



Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> How many do you get? I have 2!


2? Whoa, dude! 


turtlebug said:


> Hi



Hey girlfriend! 
You oughta call Bubbette. She's on her way to Camilla right now. I forgot to ask her last night about the drugs.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 2? Whoa, dude!
> 
> 
> Hey girlfriend!
> You oughta call Bubbette. She's on her way to Camilla right now. I forgot to ask her last night about the drugs.





Thanks but I'm better today. Other than being in an antihistimine daze, I feel much better. I think the shot finally kicked in.  


I'm just sitting here planning my attack on that 8-point.  

If Harley, Bait or I don't get him this weekend, I swear I'm gonna drop Abbey off at school next Friday and walk every square inch of the lease til I find him, arrow him and drag his big behind home.    

At this point though, I'll settle for the big 6.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> How many do you get? I have 2!



Your avatar ain't helpin none....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks but I'm better today. Other than being in an antihistimine daze, I feel much better. I think the shot finally kicked in.
> 
> 
> I'm just sitting here planning my attack on that 8-point.
> ...



I like your determination.  ]
My mission this weekend is to help Sam get his first buck. He killed a doe and a turkey last season but he is going slap crazy to get a buck.  

Hope you get your 8 Bugsy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks but I'm better today. Other than being in an antihistimine daze, I feel much better. I think the shot finally kicked in.
> 
> 
> I'm just sitting here planning my attack on that 8-point.
> ...



I wish you all the success in the world, but don't you dare pass up the chance to thwack a doe. You just get that first deer under your belt and then you can start upgrading.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I like your determination.  ]
> My mission this weekend is to help Sam get his first buck. He killed a doe and a turkey last season but he is going slap crazy to get a buck.
> 
> Hope you get your 8 Bugsy.



Thanks dear. 

I'll be just as happy if Harley gets him though. He said last night he would let him walk if he saw him. 

I told him if I found out he let that buck walk, I was taking his rifle away and grounding him.   

There's quite a few big boys out there but this particular one is hanging around MY stand and blind. 

I just wish "Lil BB" would stop stalking me. I swear that little buck thinks I'm his mama and is keeping all the other deer away from me.     

We've had some deep conversations....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi


 Bossie says she already 's her Aunt Lea!!


turtlebug said:


> Thanks but I'm better today. Other than being in an antihistimine daze, I feel much better. I think the shot finally kicked in.
> 
> 
> I'm just sitting here planning my attack on that 8-point.
> ...


I've had to add a benydryl at night to keep mine at bay, glad the shot is helping, I know you've been miserable!
I just got back from scouting & figuring out where I"m gonna sit Saturday.......... can~~~not~~WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish you all the success in the world, but don't you dare pass up the chance to thwack a doe. You just get that first deer under your belt and then you can start upgrading.



The way the bucks are coming out of the woodwork, I sure hate to thwack a doe right now. 


That's buck bait.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Bossie says she already 's her Aunt Lea!!
> 
> I've had to add a benydryl at night to keep mine at bay, glad the shot is helping, I know you've been miserable!
> I just got back from scouting & figuring out where I"m gonna sit Saturday.......... can~~~not~~WAIT!!!!!!!!



Bossie! I love it!   I can't wait to see her. She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!    


It's either the pollen from the goldenrod being in the dirt I was inhaling riding the 4-wheeler OR, I did start using this banana infused shampoo and conditioner last Friday. Saturday is when it all started. I went back to my old stuff today so I'm not sure, it could've been either, or both. I know you've had a rough time too. I hate looking like Rudolph.  Hopefully this cold weather will bring us all some relief. 

You go get em Keebs.   And you better text me a pic when you do.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bossie! I love it!   I can't wait to see her. She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> 
> It's either the pollen from the goldenrod being in the dirt I was inhaling riding the 4-wheeler OR, I did start using this banana infused shampoo and conditioner last Friday. Saturday is when it all started. I went back to my old stuff today so I'm not sure, it could've been either, or both. I know you've had a rough time too. I hate looking like Rudolph.  Hopefully this cold weather will bring us all some relief.
> ...


Goldenrod is da DEBIL!!!!!!!!
Honey, if I get a deer, half of GON will be getting a text pic!
ok, gotta grab the 410, dillo hunt is ON!
BBL


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hwo many infractions you got left?



I was talking about the puppy you idjit 

On a side note, I ran into your lunch buddy today at Boudreaux's office. He said that he had just been banned again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I was talking about the puppy you idjit
> 
> On a side note, I ran into your lunch buddy today at Boudreaux's office. He said that he had just been banned again.



He doesn't even tell ME what his aliases are anymore. 
Speaking of which, I couldn't believe my eyes when i saw that picture of you and him sitting next to each other at Boudreaux's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Y'all are killin' me.....I've got to find a place to hunt


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I was talking about the puppy you idjit
> 
> On a side note, I ran into your lunch buddy today at Boudreaux's office. He said that he had just been banned again.





rhbama3 said:


> He doesn't even tell ME what his aliases are anymore.
> Speaking of which, I couldn't believe my eyes when i saw that picture of you and him sitting next to each other at Boudreaux's!



If it's who I think it was, I met with him this afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2011)

dilla must have mosied on off.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all are killin' me.....I've got to find a place to hunt



I got a better idea....

1. Plant a garden.

2. Invite Robert over to hunt in it.

3. You'll get all the rain you want and won't have to worry about the deer eating your veggies.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bossie! I love it!   I can't wait to see her. She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> 
> It's either the pollen from the goldenrod being in the dirt I was inhaling riding the 4-wheeler OR, I did start using this banana infused shampoo and conditioner last Friday. Saturday is when it all started. I went back to my old stuff today so I'm not sure, it could've been either, or both. I know you've had a rough time too. I hate looking like Rudolph.  Hopefully this cold weather will bring us all some relief.
> ...





Keebs said:


> Goldenrod is da DEBIL!!!!!!!!
> Honey, if I get a deer, half of GON will be getting a text pic!
> ok, gotta grab the 410, dillo hunt is ON!
> BBL


Keebs ain't kidding about Goldenrod! 
Man, that stuff will have my eyes stinging, nose running, and get me wheezing just getting near it! 


Les Miles said:


> I was talking about the puppy you idjit
> 
> On a side note, I ran into your lunch buddy today at Boudreaux's office. He said that he had just been banned again.



Bad Company was the latest casualty in the Sports Forum that i know of. Does kinda sound like a handle he'd use.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> If it's who I think it was, I met with him this afternoon



Watchoo talkin' about Willis??? 

Did you buy his Stoeger?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I got a better idea....
> 
> 1. Plant a garden.
> 
> ...



Haterz.....
 I'm gonna kil something besides a hog this year even if i have to hit a deer with my truck.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Haterz.....
> I'm gonna kil something besides a hog this year even if i have to hit a deer with my truck.



Just having a little fun with my favorite bammer. 

BTW - I got some of your fellow fans stirred up over there in the SF.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just having a little fun with my favorite bammer.
> 
> BTW - I got some of your fellow fans stirred up over there in the SF.



So i see......


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bad Company was the latest casualty in the Sports Forum that i know of. Does kinda sound like a handle he'd use.



Well for some reason Junglebabe stopped posting after only 14 post. 

Gee.... I wonder who that could be? 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6204224&postcount=174


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I got a better idea....
> 
> 1. Plant a garden.
> 
> ...










 Is Bama still around? I don't want to LOL....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Watchoo talkin' about Willis???
> 
> Did you buy his Stoeger?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well for some reason Junglebabe stopped posting after only 14 post.
> 
> Gee.... I wonder who that could be?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6204224&postcount=174


Never saw any of Junglebabe's posts. 


Jeff C. said:


> Is Bama still around? I don't want to LOL....





Jeff C. said:


>


If that was Mack's gun you bought, it's a good'un.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Quack, I think I must have grabbed your blind bag by mistake, this isn't mine...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack, I think I must have grabbed your blind bag by mistake, this isn't mine...



oregano?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> oregano?



Nope. Thats Cajun Honey badger bait.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> oregano?



Nope thats the synthetic potpoorey stuff that Gov Deal just outlawed in the state of GA.  You will be charged just like if you had mary jane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Never saw any of Junglebabe's posts.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was Mack's gun you bought, it's a good'un.




Seems to be so far.....shot it the first time this afternoon and about 40 doves flew out of the trees


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 20, 2011)

Well this is boring....These threads used to be fun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Well this is boring....These threads used to be fun.



People have been drifting in and out of the drivel threads for years. 
Maybe we should have a membership drive?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> People have been drifting in and out of the drivel threads for years.
> Maybe we should have a membership drive?


 uuhh-uuuhh, I ain't going through that again,  remember the last time?  Ya'll sent me to the WFF???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuhh-uuuhh, I ain't going through that again,  remember the last time?  Ya'll sent me to the WFF???



good times, baby......


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 20, 2011)

Howdy fellers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2011)

It is Friday and time for the big machine.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 21, 2011)

TGIF IS RIGHT !!!


Good Morning Gobblin.  I don't know how to act this morning because I got an extra hour and a half of sleep.  I just didn't want to get up at the normal time today so I re-set my clock for more sleep.  Now I could really use some of that hot fresh brewed coffee.

Don't forget, please support your local high school football team tonight and pray that they don't get ambushed in a fight by the other team!!!       (Thanks to some idiots for finally waking up and realizing that the GBI should have been notified a week ago as soon as this assault occurred).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Nope thats the synthetic potpoorey stuff that Gov Deal just outlawed in the state of GA.  You will be charged just like if you had mary jane.





May as well stick with the "real deal" then . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> People have been drifting in and out of the drivel threads for years.
> Maybe we should have a membership drive?



Hi...I'm new here and just "drifting through".


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THat's what ya get for not paying attention!



Really?  A, hey i'm leaving mud, would of worked I had to drive myself home!




ON another note: GOOD MORNING GON ITS FRIDAY. 
A lot of people headed to the woods today so everyone be careful and have a safe but enjoyeable weekend.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2011)

Bobbyyy!! What it is my brotha? :


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Bobbyyy!! What it is my brotha? :



Waiting for 4:00 so I can head out.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday and time for the big machine.



I'm gonna need it today. I've got a long day ahead of me. Didn't get hadly any sleep last night. Gotta go to the G.I. doctor this morning, then I'm heading to a high school fb game, then I'm heading down to the club. 

 I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Waiting for 4:00 so I can head out.





Ya'll headed my way ???  Give me a shout.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll headed my way ???  Give me a shout.



10-4...Me and TM will be leaving as soon as he gets out of school..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> 10-4...Me and TM will be leaving as soon as he gets out of school..





Gotcha !!  Working today and tomorrow, will be home around 7:30 .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good times, baby......


 yeah, for those of ya'll that didn't have to go "in" there!


gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday and time for the big machine.


 You da Man!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF IS RIGHT !!!
> 
> 
> Good Morning Gobblin.  I don't know how to act this morning because I got an extra hour and a half of sleep.  I just didn't want to get up at the normal time today so I re-set my clock for more sleep.  Now I could really use some of that hot fresh brewed coffee.
> ...


 say whut??????


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi...I'm new here and just "drifting through".


well hello new person, welcome to the campfire............


mudracing101 said:


> Really?  A, hey i'm leaving mud, would of worked I had to drive myself home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I sowwy.................. Bossie said to tell "Unc Mud" she wanted him and Aunt V to come see her!


Kendallbearden said:


> I'm gonna need it today. I've got a long day ahead of me. Didn't get hadly any sleep last night. Gotta go to the G.I. doctor this morning, then I'm heading to a high school fb game, then I'm heading down to the club.
> 
> I'm ready for the weekend.


Sssooooo glad I can walk to my hunting spots, ain't no way I could handle having to pack up & go somewhere like most of ya'll do!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha !!  Working today and tomorrow, will be home around 7:30 .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, for those of ya'll that didn't have to go "in" there!
> 
> You da Man!!
> 
> ...



 i cant this weekend but maybe next week, soon though


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well hello new person, welcome to the campfire............



Hi There


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> i cant this weekend but maybe next week, soon though





Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi There


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2011)

hey yall...whats new ...other than the name of da thread??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2011)

Go to go get some stuff done, y'all have a good one.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 21, 2011)

Morning drivelers


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sssooooo glad I can walk to my hunting spots, ain't no way I could handle having to pack up & go somewhere like most of ya'll do!



I used to pack up and head from paulding to talbot county ever weekend. Now that was rough. Now i've only got an hour drive to my club in heard county, so it doesn't seem bad at all. 


But yes, walking would be much nicer


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers



mernin les


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 21, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> mernin les



I thought I smelled an idjit


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thought I smelled an idjit



yeah, quack is lurkin around here somewhere. 

i thought i heard something about you and bonney having an avatar bet for the kitty cat vs. elephants game. So, what's it gonna be?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmm


 wish I could shut down everything until in the morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2011)

wabblers.....we are lookin down da barrle of a mighty fine weekend! and im ready fer it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> wabblers.....we are lookin down da barrle of a mighty fine weekend! and im ready fer it!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wish I could shut down everything until in the morning!


I pulled the plug to the wireless.  


blood on the ground said:


> wabblers.....we are lookin down da barrle of a mighty fine weekend! and im ready fer it!



X2


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 hey keebs!! you must be ready fer the weekend to!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2011)

FYI if youins havent seen my thread in the deer hunting forum (post pics of kids in the outdoors/hunting) you should check it out! every child i mean every child has a smile from ear to ear!! that my friends is what its all about!...back to wadin


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Mornin folksIts been awhile...Just want to wish everyone good luck in the morning to those who might be heading out into the woods.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I pulled the plug to the wireless.
> 
> 
> X2


 smart move!



blood on the ground said:


> hey keebs!! you must be ready fer the weekend to!


Oh heck yeah!! Went scouting again yesterday & got my spot picked out!!


dougefresh said:


> Mornin folksIts been awhile...Just want to wish everyone good luck in the morning to those who might be heading out into the woods.


 well hello there stranger!  Tman ready to hunt?


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> smart move!
> 
> 
> Oh heck yeah!! Went scouting again yesterday & got my spot picked out!!
> ...



He sure is. Haven't had a chance to take him yet, but taking the weekend off for their birthdays


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin folksIts been awhile...Just want to wish everyone good luck in the morning to those who might be heading out into the woods.




Dougeeee.......how you doin??? 


Mornin everyone.....Unlike the rest of ya, I reckon I could go sit in a tree tomorrow mornin and throw arrows at a deer.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dougeeee.......how you doin???
> 
> 
> Mornin everyone.....Unlike the rest of ya, I reckon I could go sit in a tree tomorrow mornin and throw arrows at a deer.



Doing good broAlmost finished with this BIG project here at work and looking forward to shorter and fewer days before the next one starts up..lol..How you been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Doing good broAlmost finished with this BIG project here at work and looking forward to shorter and fewer days before the next one starts up..lol..How you been?




Been purty good Doug, thanks. Glad to hear it.....you need to stop in more often


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> He sure is. Haven't had a chance to take him yet, but taking the weekend off for their birthdays





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin everyone.....Unlike the rest of ya, I reckon I could go sit in a tree tomorrow mornin and throw arrows at a deer.


 Beats not throwin nuttin at them!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 21, 2011)

Its me again.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Its me again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

I see "crowslayer" lurking !!  


Come on in gal, don't be shy !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see "crowslayer" lurking !!
> 
> 
> Come on in gal, don't be shy !!


 You done skerred him, eeerr her? off?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You done skerred him, eeerr her? off?





I think she was lookin fer some "smoke" . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think she was lookin fer some "smoke" . . .




Don't see no smoke around here...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Beats not throwin nuttin at them!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 whaaaa????? wanna borrow a rifle?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whaaaa????? wanna borrow a rifle?



Naw...I got a rifle, just ain't sposed to shoot it here, in this bow only county. Bow is obsolete, slow, broken string, old.

Like i said, I've still got sharp broadheads though, just wonder how far I can throw 'em 

I could come sit with you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw...I got a rifle, just ain't sposed to shoot it here, in this bow only county. Bow is obsolete, slow, broken string, old.
> 
> Like i said, I've still got sharp broadheads though, just wonder how far I can throw 'em
> 
> I could come sit with you!!!


 Come on!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 21, 2011)

saw 4 does an 2 bucks yesterday afternoon had a good shot on a nice 7 point pulled the hammer back pulled the trigger snap! forgot to take the saftey off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> saw 4 does an 2 bucks yesterday afternoon had a good shot on a nice 7 point pulled the hammer back pulled the trigger snap! forgot to take the saftey off


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Come on!




Don't you dare tempt me..... 



Seth carter said:


> saw 4 does an 2 bucks yesterday afternoon had a good shot on a nice 7 point pulled the hammer back pulled the trigger snap! forgot to take the saftey off





I hate to admit it, but I've missed opportunities on some good deer because of stoopid little mistakes on MY part....chalk it up to a learning experience and move on. Good Luck next time, seth!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just stick one of those arras down the barrel of your gun Jeff, and throw a blank cartridge in the chamber.   Walaa...arra flinging can commence!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Don't you dare tempt me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna go back after them this afternoon maybe ile havebetter luck


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't you dare tempt me.....






boneboy96 said:


> Just stick one of those arras down the barrel of your gun Jeff, and throw a blank cartridge in the chamber.   Walaa...arra flinging can commence!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Just stick one of those arras down the barrel of your gun Jeff, and throw a blank cartridge in the chamber.   Walaa...arra flinging can commence!



 Hmmmmmm   

It'll be one of those Legendary threads, when I post the pics and outcome, I garowntee!!! 

You wanna help me test it???  



Keebs said:


>



But if you did (dare me a little bit)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> But if you did (dare me a little bit)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




On my way....clothes were already packed!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> On my way....clothes were already packed!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




Lemme make a call to da boss.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2011)

WHAT UP YALL? its almost quitin time....quitin time evabody!!
me and little blood(s) are a headin to camp ta do some whackin and stackin... filling the freezer is the plan...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> WHAT UP YALL? its almost quitin time....quitin time evabody!!
> me and little blood(s) are a headin to camp ta do some whackin and stackin... filling the freezer is the plan...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> WHAT UP YALL? its almost quitin time....quitin time evabody!!
> me and little blood(s) are a headin to camp ta do some whackin and stackin... filling the freezer is the plan...



Good Luck to ya both... 



Keebs said:


>






I guess I'll go get on the tractor now


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck to ya both...
> 
> I guess I'll go get on the tractor now


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 That made it worse 

Plus, now I have to go to that _stoopid_ Halloween party


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

A'ight, gonna go get up some limbs and small trees that blew over, then jump on the tractor for bit. 

Y'all have a good'un and good luck in the deer woods tomorrow


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That made it worse
> 
> Plus, now I have to go to that _stoopid_ Halloween party


 Hey, a party is a party, make the most of it! I'll keep my phone on me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, a party is a party, make the most of it! I'll keep my phone on me!




Yeah....but somebody's got to be the DD, I suggested Jman, but she said no way  

CYL!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....but somebody's got to be the DD, I suggested Jman, but she said no way
> 
> CYL!!


 Now why would she shoot down THAT idea?
Later, Chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....but somebody's got to be the DD, I suggested Jman, but she said no way
> 
> CYL!!





Give me a holler if you need a place to hunt Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2011)

HEY MUD, Let's ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

Almost  time !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give me a holler if you need a place to hunt Jeff.



Thank ya Hoss!!! I'll get in touch with ya I need to check into how I'm gonna include Jman.  Ground blind, double ladder stand, etc.,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Hoss!!! I'll get in touch with ya I need to check into how I'm gonna include Jman.  Ground blind, double ladder stand, etc.,





There's a 2 man stand on the edge of the field.

Are you available during the week ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a 2 man stand on the edge of the field.
> 
> Are you available during the week ??



Yessir.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.





Gotta work tomorrow, will get with you around Monday evening ??


Promised Robert a trip too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work tomorrow, will get with you around Monday evening ??
> 
> 
> Promised Robert a trip too.




10-4, very much appreciated Mill


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work tomorrow, will get with you around Monday evening ??
> 
> 
> Promised Robert a trip too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work tomorrow, will get with you around Monday evening ??
> 
> 
> Promised Robert a trip too.





rhbama3 said:


>



As long as it ain't the same time....I ain't studyin sittin in no torrential downpour


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> As long as it ain't the same time....I ain't studyin sittin in no torrential downpour



If it rains, we go duck hunting! 
Besides, i hope Quack can put me on a goose anyway. I've never shot one before but always wanted to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If it rains, we go duck hunting!
> Besides, i hope Quack can put me on a goose anyway. I've never shot one before but always wanted to.




Now that'll work 

I don't mind sitting in light rain for deer, seen many a deer moving at those times.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Now that'll work
> 
> I don't mind sitting in light rain for deer, seen many a deer moving at those times.



If you sit in the rain...as soon as the rain stops you will see a deer.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> If you sit in the rain...as soon as the rain stops you will see a deer.



Goes about the same for turkeys too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> If you sit in the rain...as soon as the rain stops you will see a deer.





slip said:


> Goes about the same for turkeys too.



Yep. The woods come to life right after a rain.
I just hate to turkey hunt in the rain because the calls are so affected by moisture. Particularly my glass and slates.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 21, 2011)

bbd


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2011)

Heck yeah Seth
Lets hear the story.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 21, 2011)

well i decided to go behind the house an hunt today because i hunted the farm yesterday an the wind was wrong for the one blind behind the house so i decided to sit on the ground at the end of a trail with deer sighn all across it so i sit down with my back against the pine tree i sit there for about 30 minuts an my phone starts vibrating i reach in my pocket answer the text an go to put it in my pocket an hear CRUNCH turn around an i see a brown blob comin upbehind me an then i see the brown blob has horns i get my gun up whenhe walks behind a tree he comes out BOOM he hits the ground i stand up he stands up an takes off i work the lever onmy 30-30 boom makes him do a flip an that was all she wrote not real exiting it happend real fast i started hollerin when i walked up an saw how big he was


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> bbd


Congratulations Seth!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2011)

For those getting up to head for the woods an early pot of coffee


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Good luck to everyone hunting this morning!
Ya'll be careful out there. I just got home from an all nighter at the hospital for a car wreck victim. Heading back to bed and i'll see ya'll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> bbd




Datz my buoy !!!  





rhbama3 said:


> Good luck to everyone hunting this morning!
> Ya'll be careful out there. I just got home from an all nighter at the hospital for a car wreck victim. Heading back to bed and i'll see ya'll later!





G'night/mornin Pookie !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2011)

Whatup drivlers? Its going to be a beautiful sunrise ...I the hooch singing her song to the left big white oaks and food plot to the front and right. I love this time of year. Little miss blood is manning the Rossi this morning ..good luck and be safe.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

Morning idjits


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 22, 2011)

good luck all i didint go this mornin was up late last night cleanin my deer an helpin the neibor take guts off from the one he shot


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> good luck all i didint go this mornin was up late last night cleanin my deer an helpin the neibor take guts off from the one he shot




Mornin everyone....good luck to those in the woods today!!!


Seth, see my post in your deer hunting thread. Congrats dude!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2011)

Wonder did any of our dribblers get lucky this morning !!! 


My meat guy called me yesterday and has 3 processed deer for Dawn to pick up today !!  Only $50 apiece !!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 22, 2011)

No I didn't get lucky this morning.....




















she hates being woken up by cold hands. Now I gotta get ready to go to work insteadof going chasing bull reds


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder did any of our dribblers get lucky this morning !!!
> 
> 
> My meat guy called me yesterday and has 3 processed deer for Dawn to pick up today !!  Only $50 apiece !!



Yep...wonderin the same thing!!! Cookin a pot of Vegetable soup/stew full of deer meat as we speak  



Nautical Son said:


> No I didn't get lucky this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's up with that....it's opening day of gun


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2011)

Nuttin, heard shots around me though................. and headed back in a little while.............. later ya'll!
Congrats Seth!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

Hope you drivelers have a successful weekend out there in the woods 

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ...not real exiting it happend real fast i started hollerin when i walked up an saw how big he was



NOT real exciting?! Not only did you shoot one of the biggest bucks, but he did a flip for ya! 

Bravo-Zulu on that one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin, heard shots around me though................. and headed back in a little while.............. later ya'll!
> Congrats Seth!



Yeah...but you thoroughly enjoyed it!!! 



Les Miles said:


> Hope you drivelers have a successful weekend out there in the woods
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2011)

moaning, people....
Seth, congrats on the mighty fine buck! Quack, you lucky dog! I got like 3 packs of freezer burned deer sausage left in the freezer. Hope to have that sucker full of cube steak and backstrap by January.
Welcome back to nautical Son and garcia! Haven't seen you guys in a while!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> moaning, people....
> Seth, congrats on the mighty fine buck! Quack, you lucky dog! I got like 3 packs of freezer burned deer sausage left in the freezer. Hope to have that sucker full of cube steak and backstrap by January.
> Welcome back to nautical Son and garcia! Haven't seen you guys in a while!





People pay their $20 deposit then don't go back and pick up their deer. 

This guy does a really good processing job too !!

If you don't have any luck when you hunt here, I'll getcha one from him !!

PM sent on your schedule.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> moaning, people....
> Seth, congrats on the mighty fine buck! Quack, you lucky dog! I got like 3 packs of freezer burned deer sausage left in the freezer. Hope to have that sucker full of cube steak and backstrap by January.
> Welcome back to nautical Son and garcia! Haven't seen you guys in a while!





Moan....uh...afternoon Bama!! Yep...runnin kind of low on the deer meat myself. MizT asked me last night, "what happened to all that deer meat in the freezer?"

"Uh...we ate it!!!" 

Was gonna do some more cuttin(lawn and pasture), changed my mind and decided to watch some college football instead. 

Gotta go to a stoopid Halloween party tonight.....just not feelin it


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome back to nautical Son and garcia! Haven't seen you guys in a while!



I've been hiding...

*runs and hides again*


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 22, 2011)

Have not been hunting, tho. Don't really know where to go and we got turned down after seeking permission to hunt 30 acres of woods literally crawling with deer, bear, and 'yotes


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Have not been hunting, tho. Don't really know where to go and we got turned down after seeking permission to hunt 30 acres of woods literally crawling with deer, bear, and 'yotes



I hear ya. I'll be looking for a new lease after turkey season myself. The hogs of Stewart County will be happy to see me go, i'm sure. 

Jeff, the grass still growing there? I think my last yard cut will prolly be it till spring.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear ya. I'll be looking for a new lease after turkey season myself. The hogs of Stewart County will be happy to see me go, i'm sure.
> 
> Jeff, the grass still growing there? I think my last yard cut will prolly be it till spring.



I believe this will be the last one, had a decent frost this mornin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thinking a baked spicy crappie filet sammich for lunch might hit the spot. Kitchen sure is smelling good right now...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2011)

I've got smoke going.  Half time at NE game and it will be deer and elk poppers for dinner.  stuffed with cream cheese and peppers wrapped in bacons


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yum grilled me and the family some tenderloin and backstrap for dinner.  Grats on your deer Seth.


----------



## Self! (Oct 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

Bama is in shock and Nick is throwing headsets 

Tennesee has them all tied up at 6-6


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bama is in shock and Nick is throwing headsets
> 
> Tennesee has them all tied up at 6-6




Camera shot on Bamas coach when the 52 yard fieldgoal went thru, he said unbelievable.


----------



## Self! (Oct 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bama is in shock and Nick is throwing headsets
> 
> Tennesee has them all tied up at 6-6




How about an avatar bet between us?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> How about an avatar bet between us?



You gonna quit and come back as someone new if you lose??


----------



## Self! (Oct 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You gonna quit and come back as someone new if you lose??




Nope. But I put up the official challenge in the Sports area, maybe get some more winers err.... LSU fans involved


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2011)

Well coffee is up


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2011)

Morning Gobble and other early risers. 

Another great Sunday morning... LSU wins and Choklahoma strikes again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well coffee is up



More please....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Gobble and other early risers.
> 
> Another great Sunday morning... LSU wins and Choklahoma strikes again.



Nebraska looked like The Big Red Machine once again.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2011)

I heard through the grapevine that a Huge (160" class) buck was killed about a mile from my brother's lease yesterday. It sounds like the one he almost hit with his truck the other night as he was leaving his lease.

The story I got was that it green scored 168" and a teenage boy killed him. 

I bet all them old fellers that ain't never killed a biggun like that and spend thousands of $$$ every year ain't all that happy for him though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2011)

Working on my days off SUCKS. I will have worked 84hrs before getting any time off.

Worked 5 dayside twelves, and gotta come back Mon and Tues nightside twelves.

Paycheck oughta be sweet !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 23, 2011)

Howdy drivelers. When ya get a chance go to the Bragging Board and see what Sam did yesterday. 

His first buck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy drivelers. When ya get a chance go to the Bragging Board and see what Sam did yesterday.
> 
> His first buck.





Whooooot !!!  Attaboy Sam !!  Congrats !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Working on my days off SUCKS. I will have worked 84hrs before getting any time off.
> 
> Worked 5 dayside twelves, and gotta come back Mon and Tues nightside twelves.
> 
> Paycheck oughta be sweet !!



Dang man....startin to sound like douge's schedule. Buncha slave drivers 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy drivelers. When ya get a chance go to the Bragging Board and see what Sam did yesterday.
> 
> His first buck.



Yeehaw....WTG Sam!!!! Congratulations....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard through the grapevine that a Huge (160" class) buck was killed about a mile from my brother's lease yesterday. It sounds like the one he almost hit with his truck the other night as he was leaving his lease.
> 
> The story I got was that it green scored 168" and a teenage boy killed him.
> 
> I bet all them old fellers that ain't never killed a biggun like that and spend thousands of $$$ every year ain't all that happy for him though


Where is your Brothers lease??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where is your Brothers lease??



Jasper county...just outside of Monticello.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard through the grapevine that a Huge (160" class) buck was killed about a mile from my brother's lease yesterday. It sounds like the one he almost hit with his truck the other night as he was leaving his lease.
> 
> The story I got was that it green scored 168" and a teenage boy killed him.
> 
> I bet all them old fellers that ain't never killed a biggun like that and spend thousands of $$$ every year ain't all that happy for him though





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where is your Brothers lease??





Jeff C. said:


> Jasper county...just outside of Monticello.


Thought maybe you had heard about the Buck that was killed here in WACO two weeks ago. It scored about 168" and was killed by a young man that doesn't even deer hunt!!

Too bad it was a road-kill


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thought maybe you had heard about the Buck that was killed here in WACO two weeks ago. It scored about 168" and was killed by a young man that doesn't even deer hunt!!
> 
> Too bad it was a road-kill



 Is right....no, I hadn't heard about that one. I bet that did some heavy damage. 

I wonder if my brother wishes he had hit that one now, instead of slamming on brakes and swerving onto the shoulder of the road.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Is right....no, I hadn't heard about that one. I bet that did some heavy damage.
> 
> I wonder if my brother wishes he had hit that one now, instead of slamming on brakes and swerving onto the shoulder of the road.


The guy was in a Toyota Tacoma..........The deer weighed 285........He said it stopped the truck!!

Not a lot of body damage, but it bent the frame.........Pushed the front wheel back into the wheel well!!

The buck didn't fare any better.......Broke the skull plate so a true measurement was not possible

Without the spread measurement there was 147" of antler!!

I actually held these horns in my hands........A truly impressive buck for WACO!!.......This buck could have been a county record, or #2 easy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Home from yet another emergency at da Big House. Man, these call weeks are killing me....
Congrats to Sam on the deer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2011)

Monday morning is lurking for those who are still sleeping.  See if this helps


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Yep, that cup of fresh brewed coffee surely helps to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I hope that everyone had a good weekend and that they are ready for another fun-filled week.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Morning all.  Congrats on that buck Sam!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2011)

Top uf da mernin to lads.....little blood let the Air at of a doe Saturday evening ..back strap fever baby..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Top uf da mernin to lads.....little blood let the Air at of a doe Saturday evening ..back strap fever baby..


 Congrats!!
AND  to Sam as well!!
I gave up a day of hunting yesterday to help get the framing of the porch finished.............. I "think" it is.......... but man, I need a chiropractor AND a massage, please!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Top uf da mernin to lads.....little blood let the Air at of a doe Saturday evening ..back strap fever baby..


Congrats to Lil B! 


Keebs said:


> Congrats!!
> AND  to Sam as well!!
> I gave up a day of hunting yesterday to help get the framing of the porch finished.............. I "think" it is.......... but man, I need a chiropractor AND a massage, please!



I hear ya. It's gonna be  a brutal week for me after a brutal weekend.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to Lil B!
> 
> 
> I hear ya. It's gonna be  a brutal week for me after a brutal weekend.....


 getting older ain't no fun!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 24, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Top uf da mernin to lads.....little blood let the Air at of a doe Saturday evening ..back strap fever baby..



Awesome. Tell him congrats.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from yet another emergency at da Big House. Man, these call weeks are killing me....
> Congrats to Sam on the deer!



Thanks dude 



Keebs said:


> Congrats!!
> AND  to Sam as well!!
> I gave up a day of hunting yesterday to help get the framing of the porch finished.............. I "think" it is.......... but man, I need a chiropractor AND a massage, please!



Thanks Keebs....I hear ya on the back thing. After "helping" Sam drag that deer a country mile and loading it in the truck, I am ready for that chiropractor and massage treatment as well.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm back, been busy, but I is back.

How the Health is everyone ?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs....I hear ya on the back thing. After "helping" Sam drag that deer a country mile and loading it in the truck, I am ready for that chiropractor and massage treatment as well.


I have GREAT neighbors, they left their 4 wheeler for me for that very reason!!



Sirduke said:


> I'm back, been busy, but I is back.
> 
> How the Health is everyone ?


 who you is?


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats just wrong Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Top uf da mernin to lads.....little blood let the Air at of a doe Saturday evening ..back strap fever baby..



Congrats to the youngun!!! 



Keebs said:


> Congrats!!
> AND  to Sam as well!!
> I gave up a day of hunting yesterday to help get the framing of the porch finished.............. I "think" it is.......... but man, I need a chiropractor AND a massage, please!




WTG....at least it wasn't too terribly hot 



Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs....I hear ya on the back thing. After "helping" Sam drag that deer a country mile and loading it in the truck, I am ready for that chiropractor and massage treatment as well.




I hear ya.....it's gettin harder and harder to drag my DEAR anywhere also 



Sirduke said:


> I'm back, been busy, but I is back.
> 
> How the Health is everyone ?



How you is DUKE??? 


Moanin all


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Thats just wrong Keebs.


Heyyyy now, you're the one that ain't wrote, called, stopped by or nuttin, PLUS I did add the  to it!



Jeff C. said:


> WTG....at least it wasn't too terribly hot
> I hear ya.....it's gettin harder and harder to drag my DEAR anywhere also
> Moanin all


THAT is the truth, ain't no way any work could have gotten done with the gnats as bad as there were this summer PLUS the heat?  no way!
 Hoping that Aleve will start kicking in sooooon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Stoopid laptop!!!(daughter's) Had a reply typed out and computer sent me back, it does weird stuff sometimes.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Stoopid laptop!!!(daughter's) Had a reply typed out and _*computer sent me back*_, it does weird stuff sometimes.


 Where'd you wind up?????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where'd you wind up?????????





All I know is, it wasn't where I came from


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All I know is, it wasn't where I came from


don't you just HATE it when that happens??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The guy was in a Toyota Tacoma..........The deer weighed 285........He said it stopped the truck!!
> 
> Not a lot of body damage, but it bent the frame.........Pushed the front wheel back into the wheel well!!
> 
> ...



I had to come back to this....that is truly bad luck, right there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't you just HATE it when that happens??





 Heck yeah.....this thing will just move the cursor in the middle of you typing and it'll look like this whenhe cursor in the middle of you typing and it'll look......see what 

I mean


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah.....this thing will just move the cursor in the middle of you typing and it'll look like this whenhe cursor in the middle of you typing and it'll look......see what
> 
> I mean


 Is her's a Vaio by any chance??  Mine does that too!  touchy-touchy keypad, to say the least!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is her's a Vaio by any chance??  Mine does that too!  touchy-touchy keypad, to say the least!



It's a Dell-Inspiron....my HP neve did it, need to get it repaired or get another one, I guess


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's a Dell-Inspiron....my HP neve did it, need to get it repaired or get another one, I guess


 And I've been telling you that for HOW long now???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And I've been telling you that for HOW long now???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 La di da di daaa....laa laa laa laa la di da


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> La di da di daaa....laa laa laa laa la di da


 typical..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> typical..............



You know you  me 

Hey...where's your udder boyfweind??? MUDD???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You know you  me
> 
> Hey...where's your udder boyfweind??? MUDD???


 You know I do!
 He didn't "advise me" of any changes...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Let's bait him in.....



*MUSTARD!!!*


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's bait him in.....
> 
> 
> 
> *MUSTARD!!!*



No, no, no, that ain't how ya do it!
It's like this!















_* SYRUP Time!


*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's bait him in.....
> 
> 
> 
> *MUSTARD!!!*





Keebs said:


> No, no, no, that ain't how ya do it!
> It's like this!
> 
> 
> ...



   just doing a drive by, got invetory to do and abunch of other stuff, i'll be out for a while

ya'll hold the fort down


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, no, no, that ain't how ya do it!
> It's like this!
> 
> 
> ...



True dat....either way, we run the risk of attracting numerous other idjits


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> just doing a drive by, got invetory to do and abunch of other stuff, i'll be out for a while
> 
> ya'll hold the fort down


 Hurry up & git it done!!



Jeff C. said:


> True dat....either way, we run the risk of attracting numerous other idjits


 so true, remember the other time??  oh wait, never mind, I'll hush............... better yet, I'll go fix my sammich!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just finished up a big bowl of turnip greens with cornbread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just finished up a big bowl of turnip greens with cornbread.



Mmm-mm.....just finished a big bowl of homemade vegetable soup/stew with deer meat chunks. Had to settle for the little crackers....no corn bread today 

It was still guud!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

ppppssssstttt, hey chief!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs, you have gone and done it now !!!!

You have caused total havoc by you and your friend pulling that dang cart putting out all of that food for those dang monkeys.  I logged on a few minutes ago and I thought that I was in Washington, D.C.    

You obviously have more avatars than Jimmy Carter has peanuts !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, you have gone and done it now !!!!
> 
> You have caused total havoc by you and your friend pulling that dang cart putting out all of that food for those dang monkeys.  I logged on a few minutes ago and I thought that I was in Washington, D.C.
> 
> You obviously have more avatars than Jimmy Carter has peanuts !!!


 mebbe...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ppppssssstttt, hey chief!!!!!




Somebody needs to thin that herd a tad....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody needs to thin that herd a tad....


Aaaaccckkk, ya got one!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody needs to thin that herd a tad....


That's the clip of Mud pulling the cart.................... is it just me or does that boy run funny?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 24, 2011)

that's just nasty!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> that's just nasty!


  how so?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's the clip of Mud pulling the cart.................... is it just me or does that boy run funny?






I think he's got  sort of a 'monkey hop' in that stride


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think he's got  sort of a 'monkey hop' in that stride


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> that's just nasty!





Keebs said:


> how so?



Monkey's freak me out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Monkey's freak me out!



You know why???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's the clip of Mud pulling the cart.................... is it just me or does that boy run funny?



I thought that was Mud pulling the cart too.  I knew that he looked just like him and was running just like Mud.  I'm thinking that you two have some side-jobs too that maybe the rest of us don't know about !!!  Does this side-job pay very well ????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Monkey's freak me out!


 but you like spiders????


Jeff C. said:


> You know why???





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I thought that was Mud pulling the cart too.  I knew that he looked just like him and was running just like Mud.  I'm thinking that you two have some side-jobs too that maybe the rest of us don't know about !!!  Does this side-job pay very well ????


 We do ok.................


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but you like spiders????
> 
> 
> 
> We do ok.................



I'm spiderless!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2011)

I forgot to tell you about a guy that I knew a long time ago that caught a monkey and decided to tie a piece of rope with a 2-gallon lard bucket onto the monkey's tail.  He sealed up the top lid on the bucket after he put a few small ball bearings in it.  He said that monkey had made his way all the way back to Washington, D. C. by the next morning !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You know why???



Must be something from when I was a kid...but so young I don't remember.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm spiderless!


 what happened to Miguel??????


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I forgot to tell you about a guy that I knew a long time ago that caught a monkey and decided to tie a piece of rope with a 2-gallon lard bucket onto the monkey's tail.  He sealed up the top lid on the bucket after he put a few small ball bearings in it.  He said that monkey had made his way all the way back to Washington, D. C. by the next morning !!!





boneboy96 said:


> Must be something from when I was a kid...but so young I don't remember.


 Veeerrrryyyyyyy interesting.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Must be something from when I was a kid...but so young I don't remember.




You want me to refresh your memory???

Ok...it started out one beautiful day when you and the family were headed to the zoo. All you knew was you were going to see lions, tigers, giraffes, etc., No one warned you about the monkeys. 

So y'all come up on the monkey cages and the next thing ya know, several of them little beady-eyed monkees caught your gaze. You stared back at them innocently thinking, "look how cute they are"...............


Do I need to continue, or do you remember the rest???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You want me to refresh your memory???
> 
> Ok...it started out one beautiful day when you and the family were headed to the zoo. All you knew was you were going to see lions, tigers, giraffes, etc., No one warned you about the monkeys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Holdin the door open for Keebs....don't know where Mud is!!!

Y'all watch out!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




You already know what happens next


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You want me to refresh your memory???
> 
> Ok...it started out one beautiful day when you and the family were headed to the zoo. All you knew was you were going to see lions, tigers, giraffes, etc., No one warned you about the monkeys.
> 
> ...





Jeff, my first recollection of a monkey is when I went on a field trip with several others to the zoo and when we reached the monkey cage...........well let's just say the monkeys were doing their "natural" thing and making a lot of loud grunts and whooping sounds.  It was about that time that the parents were covering up their children's faces and turning around and running away from that display.  It was not a pretty site for sure and I still remember the noise factor to this day !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Holdin the door open for Keebs....don't know where Mud is!!!
> 
> Y'all watch out!!!


 Why thank you kind sir!  



Jeff C. said:


> You already know what happens next


 yeah, but was waiting to see if you'd post more.......... 

ok, I'm outta here!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2011)

And speaking of NOISE, that must have been KEEBS slamming the door as she was leaving today.  Ouch, that hurt my ears.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, my first recollection of a monkey is when I went on a field trip with several others to the zoo and when we reached the monkey cage...........well let's just say the monkeys were doing their "natural" thing and making a lot of loud grunts and whooping sounds.  It was about that time that the parents were covering up their children's faces and turning around and running away from that display.  It was not a pretty site for sure and I still remember the noise factor to this day !!!




I was about to get to that part, but may have jolted BB's memory already


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's bait him in.....
> 
> 
> 
> *MUSTARD!!!*





Keebs said:


> No, no, no, that ain't how ya do it!
> It's like this!
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> True dat....either way, we run the risk of attracting numerous other idjits



You rang??? 

BTW - Hello from yankee land.... I am in Baltimore, MD for a few days on bizness.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2011)

Wife calls and says to go ahead and take out the corndogs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Robert. Got any*Mustard?*


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 24, 2011)

Come on Robert, you need to get in on the avatar bet this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You rang???
> 
> BTW - Hello from yankee land.... I am in Baltimore, MD for a few days on bizness.





Laneybird said:


> Wife calls and says to go ahead and take out the corndogs.





rhbama3 said:


>




I don't know whether to  or


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2011)

Gahh nothing like walking right into a low-hangin light fixture


Gives whole new meaning to not being "very bright"


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Come on Robert, you need to get in on the avatar bet this year.


You'd like that wouldn't you? 
Are you out of your ever loving mind? I learned long ago that there is no greater kiss of death than me betting on anything!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Gahh nothing like walking right into a low-hangin light fixture
> 
> 
> Gives whole new meaning to not being "very bright"





Doh !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Gahh nothing like walking right into a low-hangin light fixture
> 
> 
> Gives whole new meaning to not being "very bright"




Don't ever jump up under a turned on ceiling fan...."White men can't jump" is a myth


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't ever jump up under a turned on ceiling fan...."White men can't jump" is a myth




The only thing i can tell you is never walk upright in a little old ladies home. They tend to have ceiling fans about the same height as my forehead. 















and it hurts. A lot.......


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't ever jump up under a turned on ceiling fan...."White men can't jump" is a myth


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is keebs avatar when she runs through midtown atl?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The only thing i can tell you is never walk upright in a little old ladies home. They tend to have ceiling fans about the same height as my forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Tell me about it 


That was one wager I wished I had lost. Who'd have known I could jump like that


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2011)

Corndogs...


Something about them though, mixing the syrup with the mustard, makes it all bitter sweet.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Dang.....she was bad!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....she was bad!!!



Here ya go.  

A hawt girl that can drum to Metallica.  She hits every mark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> A hawt girl that can drum to Metallica.  She hits every mark.




 Lawdy....It looks like I need to broaden my youtube music video horizons 

She had that lip bite down too


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 24, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Is keebs avatar when she runs through midtown atl?





Yeah, that's about right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sweeeepyyyyyy . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sweeeepyyyyyy . . .



Wake uppppppppp!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wake uppppppppp!!!





Im is !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm good to about 3-4 am when I'm workin, after that I'm strugglin.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 24, 2011)

knock knock....anybody home?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2011)

I am here with the morning coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Tuesday to everyone.

Where is that coffee this morning???  I need a couple of cups to get me awake.  I'm glad that Gobblin will be riding through on the coffee wagon most any second now so I will be getting ready for it.

Yep, his timing is excellent as usual.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> knock knock....anybody home?





Who dere ??



It's da IDJIT!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2011)

Quack, what you doing up so early this morning????  Did Ms. Dawn kick you outa bed or something !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone.
> 
> Where is that coffee this morning???  I need a couple of cups to get me awake.  I'm glad that Gobblin will be riding through on the coffee wagon most any second now so I will be getting ready for it.
> 
> Yep, his timing is excellent as usual.



Hope you enjoy the CC dark roast.  morning EE and I see Quackers is here too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, what you doing up so early this morning????  Did Ms. Dawn kick you outa bed or something !!!



Back on the "darkside" shift !!  Good morning !!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope you enjoy the CC dark roast.  morning EE and I see Quackers is here too.




Morning to you too GW's !!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning EE, Gobble, and Quack 

Another day of crappy roads and rude people here in Baltimore


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning EE, Gobble, and Quack
> 
> Another day of crappy roads and rude people here in Baltimore





Shucks, rumor has it that you should feel right at home with all of those rude people that you speak about !!!  Now crappy roads and corn dogs.....that is another story all together.        

Better you than me up there in "No Mans Land".  

PS:  Do they have mustard or syrup in their "Awful House" restaurants up there ???  The next question is, "Have you convinced them to serve corn dogs in their restaurants too"???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2011)

whats up drivwabblers........how youins doing the mernin? boy i be tired ta deaf..didnt sleep to good last night..got me a sick youngan at home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Mernin folks....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

~wheeze~uuugh~cough~wheeze~~moanin ya'll.............. projects gotten get done.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~wheeze~uuugh~cough~wheeze~~moanin ya'll.............. projects gotten get done.................



Dang....what's wrong gal fweind?? 

I'd change that monkey infested avatar for beginners


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....what's wrong gal fweind??
> 
> I'd change that monkey infested avatar for beginners


Dang allergies are KILLING me!  Stuffed up, wheezin, coughin, UGH!  Maybe I AM allergic to them monkeys!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang allergies are KILLING me!  Stuffed up, wheezin, coughin, UGH!  Maybe I AM allergic to them monkeys!



Yeah...they are making me sneeze and sniffle too. 

Maybe time for a change...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...they are making me sneeze and sniffle too.
> 
> Maybe time for a change...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang allergies are KILLING me!  Stuffed up, wheezin, coughin, UGH!  Maybe I AM allergic to them monkeys!





Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...they are making me sneeze and sniffle too.
> 
> Maybe time for a change...




They don't make me sneezy, sniffly, wheezy, stuffy, coughy, etcy., but like Boneboy,they sure make jumpy, edgy, and freaky......

I had a close encounter with a buddy of mines PET monkey when I was a teenager, he intervened just in the nick of time, before I dispatched of that thing, of course it was in self defense

That monkey was fo real...he wasn't playin 

He messed up when he jumped on my head in the swimmin pool. They can only hold their breath for sooo long


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 25, 2011)

sneak sneak sneak, thump bam boom....should turned on a light before I came sneaking in huh?


Morning folks !


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> sneak sneak sneak, thump bam boom....should turned on a light before I came sneaking in huh?
> 
> 
> Morning folks !


 DangitTroy! You scared da beejeezers outta me!
 How ya been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> sneak sneak sneak, thump bam boom....should turned on a light before I came sneaking in huh?
> 
> 
> Morning folks !



Mernin dude....you get on them bull reds yet??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs....Mud??? Anybody???  

Deer season arrives and y'all clam up 

Stuck here waiting on HVAC repairman, just got a whole new unit installed in April 

He just called, on his way....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....Mud??? Anybody???
> 
> Deer season arrives and y'all clam up
> 
> ...



Jeffro whats up, doing a lunch drive by , got a lot going on at work right now


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2011)

man, i leave for a day or two and i lose my woman and i get demoted to feedin the monkeys, on top of that ya'll laugh at the way i run. Ya'll feed a bunch of hungry monkeys and lets see how you run


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....Mud??? Anybody???
> 
> Deer season arrives and y'all clam up
> 
> ...


 sorry, *trying* to get the program book ready for signups to start next week!  I'll try to do better!



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro whats up, doing a lunch drive by , got a lot going on at work right now


Keep your shoes off so you can keep count of stuff!



mudracing101 said:


> man, i leave for a day or two and i lose my woman and i get demoted to feedin the monkeys, on top of that ya'll laugh at the way i run. Ya'll feed a bunch of hungry monkeys and lets see how you run


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro whats up, doing a lunch drive by , got a lot going on at work right now



10-4, I believe Keebs is covered up too. I gotta work this week-end and beginning of next week. Purty bored right now....just waiting on an AC guy and Jared's social worker to come

Bowl of dirty rice with Hot sauce....better-n-nuttin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I believe Keebs is covered up too. I gotta work this week-end and beginning of next week. Purty bored right now....just waiting on an AC guy and _*Jared's social worker to come*_
> 
> Bowl of dirty rice with Hot sauce....better-n-nuttin





mudracing101 said:


> _*Zaxby's*_ buffalo chicken finger plate


 I forgot to tell you I LOVE Zaxby's!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I forgot to tell you I LOVE Zaxby's!!!!!!!




Yeah....one comes to see him about once a year, we've already had about 4 different ones. They've done absolutely nothing for him as far as services though. We were hoping they could help him find a job


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

jeff c. said:


> yeah....one comes to see him about once a year, we've already had about 4 different ones. They've done absolutely nothing for him as far as services though. We were hoping they could help him find a job


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I forgot to tell you I LOVE Zaxby's!!!!!!!



hmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well today is my anniversary cant wait to go huntin when i get off


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well today is my anniversary cant wait to go huntin when i get off


 Happy anniversary......... how many?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Happy anniversary......... how many?



How many? i've only been able to hunt twice now in the afternoons, but i'm trying to go more


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How many? i've only been able to hunt twice now in the afternoons, but i'm trying to go more


 ~hands on hips~tappin my foot~~


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2011)

alright back to work ,ya'll keep em straight, and Keebs i need a new pic of Bossie, i hope she's doing well


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> alright back to work ,ya'll keep em straight, and Keebs i need a new pic of Bossie, i hope she's doing well


 you didn't answer my question neither........... 
I'll see if I can find one on my phone.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



It would be nice if he had somethin to do, besides be stuck with me all the time.....we take care of him though, best we can. 



mudracing101 said:


> Well today is my anniversary cant wait to go huntin when i get off



Happy Anniversary!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> How many? i've only been able to hunt twice now in the afternoons, but i'm trying to go more


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It would be nice if he had somethin to do, besides be stuck with me all the time.....we take care of him though, best we can.


 I know ya'll do & ya'll have done a great job!
Don't be encouraging that boy!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 25, 2011)

Howdy folks.  Hope all is a well.  Just a fly by to give my hello  and the on the move again.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Hope all is a well.  Just a fly by to give my hello  and the on the move again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Hope all is a well.  Just a fly by to give my hello  and the on the move again.



Howdy Kim...stay safe out there!!! 



Keebs said:


>



Could you please get rid of those FREAKIN mon-keys


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2011)

Thought I would stop by and say howdy.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Kim...stay safe out there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please get rid of those FREAKIN mon-keys


 lemme see if I can find something........... Halloweenish............ 



stringmusic said:


> Thought I would stop by and say howdy.


 HowDY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> lemme see if I can find something........... Halloweenish............
> 
> 
> HowDY!



I was just thinkin of Boneboy 

Actually, you can keep 'em up, it just fuels the fire for my love that I have for those wonderful little creatures


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just thinkin of Boneboy
> 
> Actually, you can keep 'em up, it just fuels the fire for my love that I have for those wonderful little creatures


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh yeah....HVAC is repaired, they wired something incorrectly on the heat side of the unit during the initial install. It fried something in the thermostat also. Repaired and replaced at no charge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Ok....MS AVATAR!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2011)

This is GON Control.

It Is Now T.......Minus 41 Minutes 12 Seconds Before The Daily Launch Of The Keebo-Mud Homeward Bound Missile.

As This Countdown Window Begins To Close, Please HOLD Onto Your Drawers If You Are Located In The Vicinity Of Fitzgerald, Georgia.

PS:  Since this is a daily occurrence, most of you in that area should be acclimated to this sudden rush of air by now.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah....HVAC is repaired, they wired something incorrectly on the heat side of the unit during the initial install. It fried something in the thermostat also. Repaired and replaced at no charge.





Jeff C. said:


> Ok....MS AVATAR!!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This is GON Control.
> 
> It Is Now T.......Minus 41 Minutes 12 Seconds Before The Daily Launch Of The Keebo-Mud Homeward Bound Missile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Gettin mighty close.....stand back


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin mighty close.....stand back


 I WAS gonna try to sneak out today! yeah, right, I know!
'Mon Mud, I got the truck ready!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 25, 2011)

Crazy posting monkey-loving idjits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2011)

96 hrs this week, 60 coming up . . . 


I'm gonna be a MULTI millionare like my man J !!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Quack, I see you lurking


----------



## Buck (Oct 25, 2011)

$10 Bow for sale...  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=651965


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 25, 2011)

Buck said:


> $10 Bow for sale...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=651965



Trouble maker


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 96 hrs this week, 60 coming up . . .
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be a MULTI millionare like my man J !!!!




You better tighten up.... 



Buck said:


> $10 Bow for sale...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=651965


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Crazy posting monkey-loving idjits




Mine is strictly a love-hate relationship.....I promise!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2011)

Guess I'll wait on EE and GWd's . . .


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll wait on EE and GWd's . . .



Huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Huh?





Eagle Eye and Goblin Woods, ya idjit !!


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eagle Eye and Goblin Woods, ya idjit !!



Ohh alrighty then


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll wait on EE and GWd's . . .





slip said:


> Huh?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Eagle Eye and Goblin Woods, ya idjit !!





slip said:


> Ohh alrighty then



Don't feel bad Slip, I was trying to come up with names like:  JD = Jack Daniels,  etc.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2011)

Freshly brewed to help get up that hump today then it will down hill toward the weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the early morning coffee.

Nothing like a cup a coffee and a "Little Debbie's Honey Bun" to start the day with a sugar rush.  (Yea, I know that the only sugar that I need comes from the two-legged female variety).

Hope all of you will have a great "Hump Day" and don't forget to fasten your seatbelts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2011)

mornin bone, eagle,slip, gobble, quack.. its hump day...i think??
and a big ol mernin to all da other drivwabblers...i hope all youins have a great day...be safe and remember the day after tomorrow is friday....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin bone, eagle,slip, gobble, quack.. its hump day...i think??
> and a big ol mernin to all da other drivwabblers...i hope all youins have a great day...be safe and remember _*the day after tomorrow is friday*_....


 Tomorrow is MY Friday!  I'm taking Friday & Monday off, do a little hunting  & a lot of porch building !
Mernin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep....mornin to all, this fine Humpy-day!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tomorrow is MY Friday!  I'm taking Friday & Monday off, do a little hunting  & a lot of porch building !
> Mernin Folks!





I might be available Monday, if you don't mind a brudda helping ya out . . .?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tomorrow is MY Friday!  I'm taking Friday & Monday off, do a little hunting  & a lot of porch building !
> Mernin Folks!




Sounds like a plan

I gotta work Fri and Sat....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I might be available Monday, if you don't mind a brudda helping ya out . . .?





Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> I gotta work Fri and Sat....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 26, 2011)

Quick,  Ellllooo  before this grin stone starts turning at work.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick,  Ellllooo  before this grin stone starts turning at work.


 well helllloooo Papapigmy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tomorrow is MY Friday!  I'm taking Friday & Monday off, do a little hunting  & a lot of porch building !
> Mernin Folks!



Man that sounds good...a long weekend
i hope ya get a bigan

PS yer avatar sceeeaarred me ta def


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Man that sounds good...a long weekend
> i hope ya get a bigan
> 
> PS yer avatar sceeeaarred me ta def


 I even SEE any and I don't care if it's got horns or not, I'm a meat hunter!
Aaaawww, did my wittle ghosty give you a fright?!?!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I even SEE any and I don't care if it's got horns or not, I'm a meat hunter!



I'm with ya on dat


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2011)

This call week can't end soon enough.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I'm with ya on dat


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick,  Ellllooo  before this grin stone starts turning at work.



ey mate...



Keebs said:


> I even SEE any and I don't care if it's got horns or not, I'm a meat hunter!
> Aaaawww, did my wittle ghosty give you a fright?!?!








rhbama3 said:


> This call week can't end soon enough.



I miss ya!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2011)

Who likes pickled eggs???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Who likes pickled eggs???



I do...got some (almost gone) that I bought down in Louisiana that I wasn't impressed with though. Mass-produced, thought they would have been better. The best ones were the ones that you would find on the bar of every little tavern across So. Louisiana back in the day. Home-made, by my Mom & Pop (insert cajun name).


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This call week can't end soon enough.










blood on the ground said:


> Who likes pickled OKRA???


 I do, I do!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning yall!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Morning yall!


 Hi!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tomorrow is MY Friday!  I'm taking Friday & Monday off, do a little hunting  & a lot of porch building !
> Mernin Folks!



Good luck in da woods, heard a biggun went down not too far from you recently.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I do, I do!



How did you do that...in your reply my comments say okra...originally I said eggs? ? WT


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I do, I do!




Got a jar of those too....



Big Doe Down said:


> Morning yall!




Mernin 



blood on the ground said:


> How did you do that...in your reply my comments say okra...originally I said  Pickled eggs? ? WT


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> How did you do that...in your reply my comments say okra...originally I said eggs, toast and grits? ? WT



Blood, she is GOOD, that's why !!!!!  She has magical powers too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pickled eggs, pickled okra, pickled sausage, pickled pigs feet are all a most excellent snack!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Good luck in da woods, heard a biggun went down not too far from you recently.


 I hope it weren't the ONLY one!



blood on the ground said:


> How did you do that...in your reply my comments say okra...originally I said eggs? ? WT


 if I tol ya, I'd have to choot ya!


Jeff C. said:


> Got a jar of those too....
> Mernin


 show off! 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, she is GOOD, that's why !!!!!  She has magical powers too.


sssshhhhhhh, don't go tellin all my secrets!


rhbama3 said:


> My home made deer jerky is a most excellent snack!


 Oh HECK YEAH!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hope it weren't the ONLY one!
> 
> 
> if I tol ya, I'd have to choot ya!
> ...



I'll need a dead deer before i can make anymore. Got like 3 packs of sausage left from last year left in the freezer. 
[ How long are you gonna mess with BOTG's head before you tell him how to change somebody's quote?  ]


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll need a dead deer before i can make anymore. Got like 3 packs of sausage left from last year left in the freezer.
> [ How long are you gonna mess with BOTG's head before you tell him how to change somebody's quote?  ]


If I can talk someone into donating me a deer, I'll donate you some meat to make some!
 I dunno, how long ya think I should wait?  OH! I know, when he finds the corner of the round room, yeah, that's when!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning folks. Headed home today. Just a quick stop by to say hello.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hope it weren't the ONLY one!
> 
> 
> if I tol ya, I'd have to choot ya!
> ...



uhhhh well i will not ax any more questions then (witch craft)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning folks. Headed home today. Just a quick stop by to say hello.


Have a safe trip!



blood on the ground said:


> uhhhh well i will not ax any more questions then (witch craft)


Naaaww now, ax, I mean ask away......................  doesn't mean I'll answer them, but  ask away!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

*cough*sneeze*sneeze*choke*gag*rub itchy eyes* Dang....jumped on the tractor to bush-hog other pasture, somethin got me goood 

Gonna have to wait a bit before I go back, let the benadryl kick in....if I don't fall asweep 

 <-------Polishin off the rest of the veggie soup/stew wiff deer meat...stuff is guuud yeah


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *cough*sneeze*sneeze*choke*gag*rub itchy eyes* Dang....jumped on the tractor to bush-hog other pasture, somethin got me goood
> 
> Gonna have to wait a bit before I go back, let the benadryl kick in....if I don't fall asweep
> 
> <-------Polishin off the rest of the veggie soup/stew wiff deer meat...stuff is guuud yeah



beer will cure that!! when im bush hoging i always have emergency beers on hand


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> beer will cure that!! when im bush hoging i always have emergency beers on hand



A couple of beers and benadryl and I'll be asleep at the wheel


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *cough*sneeze*sneeze*choke*gag*rub itchy eyes* Dang....jumped on the tractor to bush-hog other pasture, somethin got me goood
> 
> Gonna have to wait a bit before I go back, let the benadryl kick in....if I don't fall asweep
> 
> <-------Polishin off the rest of the veggie soup/stew wiff deer meat...stuff is guuud yeah


 Be careful, it's Baaaaaaad out there!!!!!!!



blood on the ground said:


> beer will cure that!! when im bush hoging i always have emergency beers on hand


 beers over benedryl!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A couple of beers and benadryl and I'll be asleep at the wheel



ahhh everybody doing it. you want to be cool dontcha?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ahhh everybody doing it. you want to be cool dontcha?



Not while I'm draggin this bush-hog....I've got enough obstacles already


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



The symptoms are subsiding, but now I'm gettin sleepy


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



holy mother thats an uuuugly avatar!!! like i said go back to da fox and da dog it was a happy time....

do you know what gay horses eat?      HAAY


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The symptoms are subsiding, but now I'm gettin sleepy






blood on the ground said:


> holy mother thats an uuuugly avatar!!! like i said go back to da fox and da dog it was a happy time....
> 
> do you know what gay horses eat?      HAAY


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Lawd....it's dusty out there!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Standin back....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna have to bust Mud outta the building!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Standin back....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to bust Mud outta the building!




Prolly be able to scare'em out


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Wassup Quackhead???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I even SEE any and I don't care if it's got horns or not, I'm a meat hunter!
> Aaaawww, did my wittle ghosty give you a fright?!?!





hdm03 said:


> I'm with ya on dat




Hmmmmmmmmm, meat hunters unite . . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Wassup Quackhead???




Hiya Cheef, getting ready to head to da mines.  Finally gonna get a day and 1/2 off !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohhhhhh Keebs, check yo email when you get a chance ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, meat hunters unite . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya  how many days straight you got right now??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya  how many days straight you got right now??




Will know when I get to work tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm home early tonight! 
Thinking two italian sausage dogs with baby spinach and spicy MUSTARD will hit the spot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm home early tonight!
> Thinking two italian sausage dogs with baby spinach and spicy MUSTARD will hit the spot!



Good to see ya for a change Bubba....

Beef roast and gravy over rice, green peas, couple pods pickled okry, and some delicious angel biscuits (some type of yeast bread), MizT made


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to see ya for a change Bubba....
> 
> Beef roast and gravy over rice, green peas, couple pods pickled okry, and some delicious angel biscuits (some type of yeast bread), MizT made



My sausage dogs were really good, but i would have rather had what you did. 
Ya'll done flung a pickled okra craving on me. Need to go buy some tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My sausage dogs were really good, but i would have rather had what you did.
> Ya'll done flung a pickled okra craving on me. Need to go buy some tomorrow.


I just took a few hot pickled okra out of the jar!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My sausage dogs were really good, but i would have rather had what you did.
> Ya'll done flung a pickled okra craving on me. Need to go buy some tomorrow.



Them sausage dogs did sound purty good....the pickled okry set it off



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I just took a few hot pickled okra out of the jar!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2011)

well, since a grocery run is in order for tomorrow: Pickled okra in the clear fluid, pickled pigs feet and sausage in the pink fluid, and some pickled eggs in the green fluid. Got it!
Oh, and some crackers...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Them sausage dogs did sound purty good....the pickled okry set it off


I really like the hot ones........A couple of hot peppers in the jar with the Okry really set it off!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, since a grocery run is in order for tomorrow: Pickled okra in the clear fluid, pickled pigs feet and sausage in the pink fluid, and some pickled eggs in the green fluid. Got it!
> Oh, and some crackers...



There ya go!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, since a grocery run is in order for tomorrow: Pickled okra in the clear fluid, pickled pigs feet and sausage in the pink fluid, and some pickled eggs in the green fluid. Got it!
> Oh, and some crackers...


Did you get some of the pickled eggs I brought to FPG last year??..........They are easy to make!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you get some of the pickled eggs I brought to FPG last year??..........They are easy to make!!





I think I missed about half of FPG . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good Morning fellow drivelers.  Hope all of you will have a great Thursday and pass it on.

Bring on the coffee from Gobblin's pot because he really knows how to make some good coffee.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning fellow drivelers.  Hope all of you will have a great Thursday and pass it on.
> 
> Bring on the coffee from Gobblin's pot because he really knows how to make some good coffee.



Morning EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2011)

Well EE some one finally paid the bill this AM so here is the elixir of the morning







morning Les Miles


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE some one finally paid the bill this AM so here is the elixir of the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning! Glad to be home this AM. 

Dem yankees in Baltimore never heard of grits


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning EE





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE some one finally paid the bill this AM so here is the elixir of the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Les Miles said:


> Good morning! Glad to be home this AM.
> 
> Dem yankees in Baltimore never heard of grits



Gobblin, that white screen is really the pits for sure.  Good Morning and Thanks for the coffee.  

Les, welcome back to the land of the South.  Glad that you survived your latest endeavor up in Yankeeland.  Yep, they have a tendency to look at you kinda funny when you ask for grits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoooooot !!!  One more hour and I'm off for a day and 1/2 .  



G'morning gentlemen!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot !!!  One more hour and I'm off for a day and 1/2 .
> 
> 
> 
> G'morning gentlemen!!



Good Morning Quack.  I see you looking at your watch and counting it down.....tick, tick, tick , tick.  Lookout Ms. Dawn, he is on the way home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good morning! Glad to be home this AM.
> 
> Dem yankees in Baltimore never heard of grits





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot !!!  One more hour and I'm off for a day and 1/2 .
> 
> 
> 
> G'morning gentlemen!!



morning Mr.Twister  

Well LM did you ask for some hominy instead?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot !!!  One more hour and I'm off for a day and 1/2 .
> 
> G'morning gentlemen!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Quack.  I see you looking at your watch and counting it down.....tick, tick, tick , tick.  Lookout Ms. Dawn, he is on the way home.



Quack's coming home 

I guess I better grab my clothes and git!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Mr.Twister
> 
> Well LM did you ask for some hominy instead?



No.... I just ate the oatmeal instead


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2011)

Good mernin all.. I hope everyone is hangin like a hair in a biscuit this mernin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

Mornin earlybirds!! Thanks for the coffee GW...

Les, welcome back to the good ol south...

Quack, get some rest...

EE, keep us well informed....

BOG, mornin, try to keep those hairs out of the biskits...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

one more day, one more day, one more day..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> one more day, one more day, one more day..............



i thought youins had a short week dis week??

uhhhohhh.... i had to pull the rains on little blood last night.. he has always been the bestes kid but i got a call from his social studies teacher....she caught him cheetin on a test...
spankins dont work on that hard headed boy! but takin his hunting away for 4 weekends sure got to him.. it killed me to do that but hey i expect honesty.

oh...mornin KEEBS


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhh Keebs, check yo email when you get a chance ...






blood on the ground said:


> i thought youins had a short week dis week??
> 
> uhhhohhh.... i had to pull the rains on little blood last night.. he has always been the bestes kid but i got a call from his social studies teacher...._*she caught him cheetin on a test*_...
> spankins dont work on that hard headed boy! but takin his hunting away for 4 weekends sure got to him.. it killed me to do that but hey i expect honesty.
> ...


  NOT good!  Yep, nip it in da bud!  Hate it, but hopefully it'll teach him a lesson! OH & make SURE, YOU go, don't stay home 'cause HE is on restriction, that'll "drive it home" even better!
 Mernin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOT good!  Yep, nip it in da bud!  Hate it, but hopefully it'll teach him a lesson! OH & make SURE, YOU go, don't stay home 'cause HE is on restriction, that'll "drive it home" even better!
> Mernin!



YEP! me and little miss blood will be there.. had to do it another time for different reasons and come home with an 8 pointer.. math grade got a lot better after that


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot !!!  One more hour and I'm off for a day and 1/2 .
> 
> 
> 
> G'morning gentlemen!!



i read your post about the gun WOW!! heavy stuff!! hope ya go get some deer stand therapy on you day 1/2 off bro. quiet time is gooooood.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> YEP! me and little miss blood will be there.. had to do it another time for different reasons and come home with an 8 pointer.. math grade got a lot better after that


Ya know, I am so glad there are other parents out there that _*don't *_"cater to their kids"


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya know, I am so glad there are other parents out there that _*don't *_"cater to their kids"



nope hard knocks come and go.. no catering from this ol boy.. my boy is almost 13 my daughter is 9 and they both have chores to do in the morning and evening and all must be done before play!! kids screw up.. thats a fact.. but we must correct them when they are wrong or their is no lesson learned.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> nope hard knocks come and go.. no catering from this ol boy.. my boy is almost 13 my daughter is 9 and they both have chores to do in the morning and evening and all must be done before play!! kids screw up.. thats a fact.. but we must correct them when they are wrong or their is no lesson learned.


_AMEN!! _


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

Hold on to your hats, I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

Last minute change of plans............. 





















 I'm baaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Last minute change of plans.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i thought youins had a short week dis week??
> 
> uhhhohhh.... i had to pull the rains on little blood last night.. he has always been the bestes kid but i got a call from his social studies teacher....she caught him cheetin on a test...
> spankins dont work on that hard headed boy! but takin his hunting away for 4 weekends sure got to him.. it killed me to do that but hey i expect honesty.
> ...




Dangit bro !!!!  Hate for ya.  Sad when a good beatin won't sway yo thankin!!




Keebs said:


> NOT good!  Yep, nip it in da bud!  Hate it, but hopefully it'll teach him a lesson! OH & make SURE, YOU go, don't stay home 'cause HE is on restriction, that'll "drive it home" even better!
> Mernin!





How's my N doin today ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit bro !!!!  Hate for ya.  Sad when a good beatin won't sway yo thankin!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i thought youins had a short week dis week??
> 
> uhhhohhh.... i had to pull the rains on little blood last night.. he has always been the bestes kid but i got a call from his social studies teacher....she caught him cheetin on a test...
> spankins dont work on that hard headed boy! but takin his hunting away for 4 weekends sure got to him.. it killed me to do that but hey i expect honesty.
> ...



I know that was hard, but believe me it works. Here it is, 30 something years later and i still remember when my father went on a dove shoot without me because i had a poor grade. I stood there in the driveway bawling my eyes out as he drove away, but i never slacked off on the schooling again afterwards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know that was hard, but believe me it works. Here it is, 30 something years later and i still remember when my father went on a dove shoot without me because i had a poor grade. I stood there in the driveway bawling my eyes out as he drove away, but i never slacked off on the schooling again afterwards.



I can almost visualize the Little "pookie", standin there arms straight down, bottom lip stuck out and tremblin, tears a rollin, shoulders bouncin up and down doin that little jerky-choke up thingy, whatever it is. 

BTDT, almost made me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know that was hard, but believe me it works. Here it is, 30 something years later and i still remember when my father went on a dove shoot without me because i had a poor grade. I stood there in the driveway bawling my eyes out as he drove away, but i never slacked off on the schooling again afterwards.


 I knew you had a good raising!


Jeff C. said:


> I can almost visualize the Little "pookie", standin there arms straight down, bottom lip stuck out and tremblin, tears a rollin, shoulders bouncin up and down doin that little jerky-choke up thingy, whatever it is.
> 
> BTDT, almost made me


 makes wanna run over to Albany & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I can almost visualize the Little "pookie", standin there arms straight down, bottom lip stuck out and tremblin, tears a rollin, shoulders bouncin up and down doin that little jerky-choke up thingy, whatever it is.
> 
> BTDT, almost made me









Keebs said:


> I knew you had a good raising!
> 
> makes wanna run over to Albany &
> 
> ...




Bubbette won't be home till 9pm.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette won't be home till 9pm.


 that back window still *sticking*........... just in case?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette won't be home till 9pm.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that back window still *sticking*........... just in case?



not anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

The door is wide open


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> not anymore.





Jeff C. said:


> The door is wide open



Later ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 27, 2011)

It's about that time to head to the house drank a few cold ones while loading up the truck for the weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Later ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <-----fixed it







hdm03 said:


> It's about that time to head to the house drank a few cold ones while loading up the truck for the weekend!



working....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

Maan....I need to just stay out of the deer hunting forum.

I'm relatively safe in here, and around the campfire....sheesh.

What was I thinkin???


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maan....I need to just stay out of the deer hunting forum.
> 
> I'm relatively safe in here, and around the campfire....sheesh.
> 
> What was I thinkin???



Put yourself up a PETA logo for your avatar and go post a few times over there. 

They like them kinds of folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Put yourself up a PETA logo for your avatar and go post a few times over there.
> 
> They like them kinds of folks.




Are you  that's about like you just steppin into the sports forum


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maan....I need to just stay out of the deer hunting forum.
> 
> I'm relatively safe in here, and around the campfire....sheesh.
> 
> What was I thinkin???



oh goody! Which of the ABC's are being discussed tonight?
Antlers, button buck, or culls?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you  that's about like you just steppin into the sports forum



That's only because them Bama fans know that their team is about to get a whooping by LSU next Saturday and the are lashing out and whining like a bunch of babies.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh goody! Which of the ABC's are being discussed tonight?
> Antlers, button buck, or culls?



Speak of the debil


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's only because them Bama fans know that their team is about to get a whooping by LSU next Saturday and the are lashing out and whining like a bunch of babies.



we'll see, Coach weiner on a stick.....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we'll see, Coach weiner on a stick.....



Least I ain't afraid of a little ol' avatar bet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh goody! Which of the ABC's are being discussed tonight?
> Antlers, button buck, or culls?



A & C for sure, prob won't be long before B pops up 



Les Miles said:


> That's only because them Bama fans know that their team is about to get a whooping by LSU next Saturday and the are lashing out and whining like a bunch of babies.



I'm glad it wasn't this weekend.

I'm working the Tech/Clemson game tomorrow and Sat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Least I ain't afraid of a little ol' avatar bet.


I'm too superstitious. I can never, EVER, attend another Bama/LSU game in Tuscaloosa, either. I've been to 5 and we lost every one of them. 
I never bet because i never win. That voodoo luck and all..
Ever since i bet the mortgage on a horse named "Entry Withdrawn", i decided to leave that alone too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maan....I need to just stay out of the deer hunting forum.
> 
> I'm relatively safe in here, and around the campfire....sheesh.
> 
> What was I thinkin???


It's been rough!!........Between that, and the waterfowl forum



rhbama3 said:


> oh goody! Which of the ABC's are being discussed tonight?
> Antlers, button buck, or culls?


You forgot to mention whether head shots are ethical or not

Good evening folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's been rough!!........Between that, and the waterfowl forum
> 
> You forgot to mention whether head shots are ethical or not
> 
> Good evening folks!!



The ABC's of the Deer hunting forum
Antlers
Baiting, Bucks, Broadheads
Culls, corn,
Does( see buck and bait)
Earth cover scent
Fakes
Gutshots
Headshots
 That ought to be enough to get them going...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's been rough!!........Between that, and the waterfowl forum
> 
> You forgot to mention whether head shots are ethical or not
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Hey....you wanna go compete in the sport of hunting.

Does are worth 3 pts, because you didn't kill a buck with antlers.

Little bucks are worth -5 pts, because you should've let him walk

And Big Bucks are worth 25 pts, because thats what the sport of hunting is all about.

All other game is simply decided on the numbers killed, no size/sex discrimination......

We can go catch and release if you prefer  

Evenin Mitch!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....you wanna go compete in the sport of hunting.
> 
> Does are worth 3 pts, because you didn't kill a buck with antlers.
> 
> ...



I just wanna kill 3-4 Does and get out of everybody's way.  Unfortunately, a lot of people don't want the Does killed cause thats there buck bait. Then, after the rut, they don't want them shot because they might be pregnant with the next monster rack buck.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The ABC's of the Deer hunting forum
> Antlers
> Baiting, Bucks, Broadheads
> Culls, corn,
> ...


Sensory overload!!



Jeff C. said:


> Hey....you wanna go compete in the sport of hunting.
> 
> Does are worth 3 pts, because you didn't kill a buck with antlers.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not!!.......I've had enough of that place the last couple of day's

Evening Jeff!!.......Hope J'man, and Mizz "T" are doing well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sensory overload!!
> 
> Absolutely not!!.......I've had enough of that place the last couple of day's
> 
> Evening Jeff!!.......Hope J'man, and Mizz "T" are doing well!!



Yes sir, doing fine, Thanks. Hope you and Ms Elaine are good also!!! 

Yeah...I don't know what's gotten into me lately, I think them Occupiers have got me stirred up....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir, doing fine, Thanks. Hope you and Ms Elaine are good also!!!
> 
> Yeah...I don't know what's gotten into me lately, I think them Occupiers have got me stirred up....



Now you want to go stir up the pf with some occupiers talk.    Was the sf enough to get the heart going?  

Have you noticed the cop bashing threads are down now that OWS has been going on?  

Okay beat the white screen this FRIDAY.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like it's just you and me Gobble...

Bunch of late sleeping idjits 

Morning everyone else


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and Les.   Thanks for the coffee.  I don't know how to act this morning because I got an extra hour or so of sleep since I went to bed really late last night.  Those sleep monsters are really trying hard to hold down my eyelids this morning.

TGIF to everyone, have a great day and pass it on.  Don't forget to support your local high school football team tonight.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 28, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Les.   Thanks for the coffee.  I don't know how to act this morning because I got an extra hour or so of sleep since I went to bed really late last night.  Those sleep monsters are really trying hard to hold down my eyelids this morning.
> 
> TGIF to everyone, have a great day and pass it on.  Don't forget to support your local high school football team tonight.



Morning EE


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2011)

mornin les, eagle, gobblen how yall doing? its going to be a front porch afternoon today. got some rain moving in and to me thats the good Lord saying slow down and take it easy for a while! i got the back straps soaking and gettin ready for the grill... its friday


----------



## fitfabandfree (Oct 28, 2011)

Good Morning sunshines!

How's everyone doing this fine Friday morning?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2011)

Yawn~stretch~~~~strettttcccchhhh~~~ gawd it felt good to sleep in on a friday............... except for the text's starting off at 6:00 this morning thanks to my baby sis!
Ok, gotta get moving that porch won't build itself!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2011)

Where'd erybody go ??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ??



dats what i'm saying


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ??



Been busy on the phone talkin to folks over in Sylvania.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Been busy on the phone talkin to folks over in Sylvania.



anddddddddd . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> anddddddddd . . .



Fixed her right up. They wouldn't throw in a hoolihoop for a new customer tho.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Fixed her right up. They wouldn't throw in a hoolihoop for a new customer tho.






What'd you get ???  Check yo PM's.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd you get ???  Check yo PM's.



A buddy sent a new exercise program.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Hi.





High.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, they got me again. I officially got off call at 7am. That would have been great except that i got called in at 5am for an emergency case. Man, i am so glad to be off now. I'e been getting just abused since last friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, they got me again. I officially got off call at 7am. That would have been great except that i got called in at 5am for an emergency case. Man, i am so glad to be off now. I'e been getting just abused since last friday.





Awww Pookie . If anybody's gonna abuse you it's gonna be ME !!


Ducks, doves and deer baybay !!!


Can't wait til we get some "alone" time together .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awww Pookie . If anybody's gonna abuse you it's gonna be ME !!
> 
> 
> Ducks, doves and deer baybay !!!
> ...


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2011)

*opens door*

Err uh .... 

sorry bout that, ill be on my way.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 28, 2011)

Just one more hour and I'll be heading to da woods


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Just one more hour and I'll be heading to da woods



Good Luck!!! 
As much as i want to go, i'm gonna go to my daughters football game( she's co-captain of the flag corp.) tonight and then sleep all day tomorrow. May go Sunday if i feel up to it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awww Pookie . If anybody's gonna abuse you it's gonna be ME !!
> 
> 
> Ducks, doves and deer baybay !!!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've decided to stay home tonight. I'm just plum tuckered out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I've decided to stay home tonight. I'm just plum tuckered out.



Me too!! Fortunately, I don't have to go in until 2:30 p tomorrow, but I won't get home til about 3:30-4:00 am Sunday morn.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone headed to the woods grab a cup


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 29, 2011)

Morning.... 

Busy day ahead...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>







gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone headed to the woods grab a cup



Not headed to the woods, but I warmed my cup up with a shot 



Les Miles said:


> Morning....
> 
> Busy day ahead...



Morning....same here!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2011)

Didn't set my alarm, so no hunting, back to porch building..........bbbrrrr!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Bye, twenty five ought six, bye...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bye, twenty five ought six, bye...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bye, twenty five ought six, bye...





Jeff C. said:


>




No wayyyyy!!! I agree.....


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No wayyyyy!!! I agree.....



x a bunch, What the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> x a bunch, What the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



we'll never know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bye, twenty five ought six, bye...






What will happen to the "On Topic" forum ???


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Oct 29, 2011)

Where is everyone????


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What will happen to the "On Topic" forum ???



I guess I'm gonna have to be the "go to" authority now. Man, I sure hope I can handle the pressure. Now, let me go brush up on the facts. I'll get back to ya'll.


----------



## Self! (Oct 29, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> I guess I'm gonna have to be the "go to" authority now. Man, I sure hope I can handle the pressure. Now, let me go brush up on the facts. I'll get back to ya'll.





go see Big Steve and twaddler in the Polical Forum, they are great fact finders


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 29, 2011)

"Fact finders" tho. I have all the facts, don't need to go find any. Sometimes just don't know where they are, but do know I am ate up with them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> "Fact finders" tho. I have all the facts, don't need to go find any. Sometimes just don't know where they are, but do know I am ate up with them.






You're "ate" up alright, just not sure it's with facts . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're "ate" up alright, just not sure it's with facts . . .



Let me go see if that remark is actually factual, I'll get back wit ya'll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Let me go see if that remark is actually factual, I'll get back wit ya'll.






Already talked with Mandy, she agrees with me ...

Got to head to work, good luck to your mutts.  I think if ya'll keep pressuring Bennett, you have a good chance !!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you shore you got your faks right? Some of the last utterings don't seem quite right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Already talked with Mandy, she agrees with me ...
> 
> Got to head to work, good luck to your mutts.  I think if ya'll keep pressuring Bennett, you have a good chance !!



You are right Quack....... He aint right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You are right Quack....... He aint right.



Gooooooooooooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs. How bout that?


----------



## krisjack (Oct 29, 2011)

go dawgs 6 straight win.Yay.Finally beat the gator after 4 seasons.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

Now if Tech can just play 4 quarters on both sides of the ball !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

krisjack said:


> go dawgs 6 straight win.Yay.Finally beat the gator after 4 seasons.


howdy, neighbor!
Welcome to the zoo thread! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Now if Tech can just play 4 quarters on both sides of the ball !!!


they've played 3 excellent quarters so far. Just gotta keep the pressure on for 15 more minutes. Totally shocked at this game. Shoot, this whole day has  been weird in foobaw...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> howdy, neighbor!
> Welcome to the zoo thread!
> 
> they've played 3 excellent quarters so far. Just gotta keep the pressure on for 15 more minutes. Totally shocked at this game. Shoot, this whole day has  been weird in foobaw...



You can say that again!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You can say that again!



Hiya, tag-babe!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 29, 2011)

Evening Robert!  How you be?


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice and cool outside tonight Wish i had some wood to burn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening Robert!  How you be?



doing a lot better. Got a good nights sleep, took several naps, and then took Bubbette out for sushi. After the work week i had, just couldn't work up the gumption to go hunting today.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> doing a lot better. Got a good nights sleep, took several naps, and then took Bubbette out for sushi. After the work week i had, just couldn't work up the gumption to go hunting today.



I hear you... this is the first weekend we've been home in what seems like 3 months.  This place had gone to heck in a handbasket.  I spent the entire day watching football and cleaning house (a lot of one/not enough of the other).  I don't like NFL football so much so maybe I'll get more of the other done tomorrow! I'm beat - gonna be crashing soon as GT puts this one in the books.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I hear you... this is the first weekend we've been home in what seems like 3 months.  This place had gone to heck in a handbasket.  I spent the entire day watching football and cleaning house (a lot of one/not enough of the other).  I don't like NFL football so much so maybe I'll get more of the other done tomorrow! I'm beat - gonna be crashing soon as GT puts this one in the books.



Yep, i think GT has pulled off the shocker tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, i think GT has pulled off the shocker tonight.








Tech must of bought a defense here lately??

How'd we look Pookie ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tech must of bought a defense here lately??
> 
> How'd we look Pookie ??



Like you paid the Clemson defense to take a dive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Like you paid the Clemson defense to take a dive.





I wasn't so much worried about their defense as I was ours, but whatever it takes !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Oh Laaaaaawd !!!  "Somebody" ain't gonna get up and go hunting in the morning !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaawd !!!  "Somebody" ain't gonna get up and go hunting in the morning !!



that would be me. 
Ain't got nothing but hogs anyway.
Trying to see how this USC/Stanford game ends. They are in the 2nd overtime with USC ahead 48-41.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

now headed to 3rd OT. 48-48


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> now headed to 3rd OT. 48-48





Dang what a ball game !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang what a ball game !!



Stanford scored and went for two to go up 56-48. USC got down to the two yard line and then fumbled into the endzone and recovered by Stanford. Ballgame.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Stanford scored and went for two to go up 56-48. USC got down to the two yard line and then fumbled into the endzone and recovered by Stanford. Ballgame.





Wow !!  I shoulda Tivo'ed that instead of ugag game .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow !!  I shoulda Tivo'ed that instead of ugag game .



I hope you got some ducks and deer lined up to die in the next few weeks. I still gotta get this stupid November work schedule figured out. Been too busy to sit down with the other peasants and get it set. 
I'm headed to bed. Be safe, Quack-bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you got some ducks and deer lined up to die in the next few weeks. I still gotta get this stupid November work schedule figured out. Been too busy to sit down with the other peasants and get it set.
> I'm headed to bed. Be safe, Quack-bro!





G'night Pookie!!  I'll try my best !!


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2011)

Man .... watching the house down the street burn down .... its got to be a total loss Hate it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Man .... watching the house down the street burn down .... its got to be a total loss Hate it.






Oh no !!  How terrible, do you know them well ??


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh no !!  How terrible, do you know them well ??



I met the man that lived there once, but never really got to know him, not sure if he has a family or anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, I have to admit, that Tech/Clemson game shocked me.

Saw Germag's son on the Clemson side, didn't get a chance to speak to him.

Dadblame little Occupiers surrounded us after the game, all over that field  


Got home an hour early too!!! Good crew on primetime show.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2011)

Well it is time to start the Sunday rituals.  Have a cup and wake up waders







trying to decide on b'fast.  Anyone have a request?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is time to start the Sunday rituals.  Have a cup and wake up waders
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Just wanting a nice warm bed . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 30, 2011)

Man.... all I can say is that yesterday was a funky adventure. 

Glad to see the good Lord's day rolling around this fine morning.

Y'all out in the woods be safe and those at home recovering from a wacky day in CFB be good.

We are 6 days 13 hours and 27 minutes from Armageddon.

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wanting a nice warm bed . . .



HEY QUACK! 

Wecansnuggleinthaduckblindbigboy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Man.... all I can say is that yesterday was a funky adventure.
> 
> Glad to see the good Lord's day rolling around this fine morning.
> 
> ...



It was a wacky day in CFB.  

morning Quack or goodnite if you are headed for the rack.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was a wacky day in CFB.
> 
> morning Quack or goodnite if you are headed for the rack.



He was headed home to crash after a long night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2011)

Morning quack,less,gobble! I just had the most manly omelet in da world! 4 eggs, chopped bell pepper, jalapeno, smoked chicken, bacon, cheddar cheese, and chives....dang good


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2011)

Good late moanin to y'all!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Morning, Jeffro and Gobble!
Had two cups of coffee and thinking a grilled ham and cheese sammich with a side of tater chips and pickled okra would be a good lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Jeffro and Gobble!
> Had two cups of coffee and thinking a grilled ham and cheese sammich with a side of tater chips and pickled okra would be a good lunch.




Mernin bammer.....sounds good!!! Prolly do some sausage and bikits wiff mustard


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/man-found-dead-after-henry-county-house-fire/nFP3n/

Happend just down the street last night, about 100 yards from my house.

Just a reminder folks, check your smoke detectors and heating systems as we go into the cooler seasons, im not sure what happend in this fire and if it was due to a bad heater or what ever ... but as they were fighting the fire you could still hear the smoke detector going off, it does its job and might save your life.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2011)

Off a couple of days, be back on nights Wed.


Gotta "re-corn" my field.  Slung out 500lbs of wheat and 200lbs of corn Thursday.  


Getting it ready for my Pookie !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off a couple of days, be back on nights Wed.
> 
> 
> Gotta "re-corn" my field.  Slung out 500lbs of wheat and 200lbs of corn Thursday.
> ...



I wuv you man.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2011)

I've got my remaining vacation put down for Louisana and Arkansas, so the rest of the year's gonna be tight.


Looks like the best time is going to be the day/weekend after Tgiving if you want to do a combo hunt.

Unless that doesn't work for you, we'll kick it up to December??

I'll PM you my days off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got my remaining vacation put down for Louisana and Arkansas, so the rest of the year's gonna be tight.
> 
> 
> Looks like the best time is going to be the day/weekend after Tgiving if you want to do a combo hunt.
> ...



okay, i'll see what i can do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2011)

Make it work bro!!  We've been trying to do this for awhile!!


As with anything else, I can't guarantee you success, but I can promise ya a goot time !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2011)

Woot....beat the sensor


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Woot....beat the sensor





Dang GW, whatchadoin up this early ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang GW, whatchadoin up this early ??



my eyes opened and wouldn't stay closed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2011)

HAPPY HOLLOW-WEINER TO ALL OF YOU GHOST AND GOBBLINS OUT THERE THIS MORNING !!!!!

Just park all of those broomsticks this morning and pull up a chair around the fire and get your self warmed up with a nice fresh of cup of coffee from our very own "GOBBLIN".

And speaking of Gobblin, Good Morning to you and the other early riser, Quack, today.  I hope that all of you will have a fun filled day of mostly treats instead of tricks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HOLLOW-WEINER TO ALL OF YOU GHOST AND GOBBLINS OUT THERE THIS MORNING !!!!!
> 
> Just park all of those broomsticks this morning and pull up a chair around the fire and get your self warmed up with a nice fresh of cup of coffee from our very own "GOBBLIN".
> 
> And speaking of Gobblin, Good Morning to you and the other early riser, Quack, today.  I hope that all of you will have a fun filled day of mostly treats instead of tricks.





'Moanin Mike !!



I plan on doin a lil trickin today/tonight . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

Morning my fellow troublemakers. 

I wonder if Keebs is going to ride her broom to work this morning?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning my fellow troublemakers.
> 
> I wonder if Keebs is going to ride her broom to work this morning?



Les, I wasn't going to single out any broom handle participants BECAUSE I understand that Keebs has a very dull knife and when grabs a hold of something, she likes to saw back and forth with her knife just to create even more pain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy mundy y'all...and check ye candy before you eat it


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2011)

ham, cheese, baby spinach, miracle whip, on white bread with some pickled okra and olives. Purty good!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ham, cheese, baby spinach, miracle whip, on white bread with some pickled okra and olives. Purty good!



Crust or no crust


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning my fellow troublemakers.
> 
> I wonder if Keebs is going to ride her broom to work this morning?


Nope, not going in today, finishing up from the porch floor project, gotta start on the roof, you know, gotta have a good take off place.........



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Les, I wasn't going to single out any broom handle participants BECAUSE I understand that Keebs has a very dull knife and when grabs a hold of something, she likes to saw back and forth with her knife just to create even more pain.


 quit giving away my secrets!!


blood on the ground said:


> Happy mundy y'all...and check ye candy before you eat it





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> ham, cheese, baby spinach, miracle whip, on white bread with some pickled okra and olives. Purty good!


light wheat, chicken & a side of pickled okra............


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Crust or no crust



Crust! I'm a wild man today, you can't stop me!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

Trick or Treat???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Trick or Treat???



My idjit wife actually bought a TON of good chocolate for tonight! 
Halloween candy should always come from the dollar sto'!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My idjit wife actually bought a TON of good chocolate for tonight!
> Halloween candy should always come from the dollar sto'!



Walmart is making a killing on selling all that name-brand candy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Walmart is making a killing on selling all that name-brand candy.



yep. The only good thing is all them kids are gonna be bouncing off the walls on a school night when they get home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Crust! I'm a wild man today, you can't stop me!



Crust?  Are you needing fiber in preparation for Saturday?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Crust?  Are you needing fiber in preparation for Saturday?



Nope, but i do need to find some crawfish for an etouffee, Saturday. 
 I may just go all in and do a low country boil with some crab legs. It worked for UGA's blackout in '08.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, but i do need to find some crawfish for an etouffee, Saturday.
> I may just go all in and do a low country boil with some crab legs. It worked for UGA's blackout in '08.



May your crawfish be rotten and your etouffee taste nasty. 

I have summoned additional voodoo firepower from the dark depths of NOLA to put a losing hex on the Bammer nation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> May your crawfish be rotten and your etouffee taste nasty.
> 
> I have summoned additional voodoo firepower from the dark depths of NOLA to put a losing hex on the Bammer nation.



I called the crazy lady on the corner in the french quarter to counter your voodoo( in exchange for a box of popeye's chicken with extra fries). The guy who sits on the 5 gallon bucket talking to Jesus (outside CVS pharmacy on Canal St.) says shes legit.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> May your crawfish be rotten and your etouffee taste nasty.
> 
> I have summoned additional voodoo firepower from the dark depths of NOLA to put a losing hex on the Bammer nation.




Really?  Nervous?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Laneybird (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2011)

Laneybird said:


>






 wuss!................ wwaaahahahahahahaha Happy Halloweeeennnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wuss!................ wwaaahahahahahahaha Happy Halloweeeennnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Keebs, when I first saw that movie in the theater, that scene freaked me out. When I went back with a girlfriend, it freaked me out worse.

Naw, don't like that one. Looking forward to seeing the change tommorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Keebs, when I first saw that movie in the theater, that scene freaked me out. When I went back with a girlfriend, it freaked me out worse.
> 
> Naw, don't like that one. Looking forward to seeing the change tommorrow.


 Halloween don't "necessarily" last juss a day...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, but i do need to find some crawfish for an etouffee, Saturday.
> I may just go all in and do a low country boil with some crab legs. It worked for UGA's blackout in '08.





Les Miles said:


> May your crawfish be rotten and your etouffee taste nasty.
> 
> I have summoned additional voodoo firepower from the dark depths of NOLA to put a losing hex on the Bammer nation.





rhbama3 said:


> I called the crazy lady on the corner in the french quarter to counter your voodoo( in exchange for a box of popeye's chicken with extra fries). The guy who sits on the 5 gallon bucket talking to Jesus (outside CVS pharmacy on Canal St.) says shes legit.


Alright you two........Play nice!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright you two........Play nice!!


Ban Les from the campfire, I dare ya!!!  He's the one always bringing the sports stuff here, Bubba just has to "talk back" to keep him at bay!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2011)

Howdy...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ban Les from the campfire, I dare ya!!!  He's the one always bringing the sports stuff here, Bubba just has to "talk back" to keep him at bay!!


Hmmm


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


HEY!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hmmm


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2011)

Just passin` through. Keebs, what is that half human in your avatar?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Howdy Nick!!.........I seen some pictures from a museum at University of TNRC today you would like!!..........Pretty awesome examples of Knapping!!.........I forget what Cache it came from


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Nick!!.........I seen some pictures from a museum at University of TNRC today you would like!!..........Pretty awesome examples of Knapping!!.........I forget what Cache it came from





Mitch, would it have possibly been the Duck River Cache?

How you been?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mitch, would it have possibly been the Duck River Cache?
> 
> How you been?


That sounds right now that you mention it!!.........Pretty awesome stuff........I'll be up there in a few months to see it myself!!

Been doing well here!!.........You been able to get any work out of Klem lately??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 31, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Keebs, when I first saw that movie in the theater, that scene freaked me out. When I went back with a girlfriend, it freaked me out worse.
> 
> Naw, don't like that one. Looking forward to seeing the change tommorrow.



Still freaks me out!  It's the eyes that do it.  I'm w/Laney, looking forward to the change!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That sounds right now that you mention it!!.........Pretty awesome stuff........I'll be up there in a few months to see it myself!!
> 
> Been doing well here!!.........You been able to get any work out of Klem lately??





He winterized both my trucks today, and he`s been takin` up the slack around here while we`re off plunderin` aroudnd here and yonder. 

Some of those blades in that Cache are literally considered swords. I`ve only seen pictures, but it is some of the most unbelievable work imaginable.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He winterized both my trucks today, and he`s been takin` up the slack around here while we`re off plunderin` aroudnd here and yonder.
> 
> Some of those blades in that Cache are literally considered swords. I`ve only seen pictures, but it is some of the most unbelievable work imaginable.


The swords were pretty awesome, but the Tomahawk heads were unbelievable!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright you two........Play nice!!


What? The corndog started it... 


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


Nic!
Man, i wondered if you had gone to chickasawhatchee and didn't come back! Where in the world have you been? 

Speaking of tennessee arrowheads, my Uncle( yes, the one that cheers for that cursed orange foobaw team) lives on Melton Hill lake right where it starts from the Clinch River. He used to find incredible points and tools on the river sandbars. Used to have a huge display.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? The corndog started it...


Mustard, Syrup!!........I don't care who started it!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright you two........Play nice!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mustard, Syrup!!........I don't care who started it!!


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2011)

Wellllll shucks .... no tricker treaters and a bag full of candy that was sittin there waiting on em ..... sure would hate to see it go to waste


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` through. Keebs, what is that half human in your avatar?


 you toooooooo??????????


Tag-a-long said:


> Still freaks me out!  It's the eyes that do it.  I'm w/Laney, looking forward to the change!


 oooooooooooooooooooooook.................



slip said:


> Wellllll shucks .... no tricker treaters and a bag full of candy that was sittin there waiting on em ..... sure would hate to see it go to waste


Well then, don't let it go to waste!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I called the crazy lady on the corner in the french quarter to counter your voodoo( in exchange for a box of popeye's chicken with extra fries). The guy who sits on the 5 gallon bucket talking to Jesus (outside CVS pharmacy on Canal St.) says shes legit.



Ummm.... that crazy lady is the honey badgers grandma and the guy on the bucket is a huge Les Miles fan. Just thought I'd let you know... 



Keebs said:


> Ban Les from the campfire, I dare ya!!!  He's the one always bringing the sports stuff here, Bubba just has to "talk back" to keep him at bay!!



You hush! Don't you have a broom to ride and some floors to sweep? Now git busy woman! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hmmm



I triple-dog dare ya!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

It's 4:00am... I wonder where EE, Gobble, and the rest of the early morning crew are???

Anyways... let's get still party started off right


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2011)

well mustard be time for coffee.  






up early there Les


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2011)

God Morning Les and Gobblin,  I am here but I am having a problem getting my eyes to open.  Just need a couple of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to get me going.

I hope all of you survived Halloween and the ghost and gobblins have retreated for another year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> God Morning Les and Gobblin,  I am here but I am having a problem getting my eyes to open.  Just need a couple of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to get me going.
> 
> I hope all of you survived Halloween and the ghost and gobblins have retreated for another year.



mornin' EE

I didn't have any trick or treaters this year.  Can't figure out why


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' EE
> 
> I didn't have any trick or treaters this year.  Can't figure out why



Gobblin, it seems that somewhere in my distant memory, I remember those days of why you didn't have an trick or treaters !!!  Come to think of it, I remember well some of the faces on your pumpkins and especially the one on the bottom step.   OMG that does bring back a few memories of why I gave up the alcohol some years ago.  I stick to Sprite and coffee these days because that is the strongest that I can handle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning quack, eagle, gobblin...happy post hacu plloween! Send all your Reeses cups my way please


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You hush! Don't you have a broom to ride and some floors to sweep? Now git busy woman!
> 
> I triple-dog dare ya!










gobbleinwoods said:


> well mustard be time for coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 much needed!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> God Morning Les and Gobblin,  I am here but I am having a problem getting my eyes to open.  Just need a couple of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to get me going.
> 
> I hope all of you survived Halloween and the ghost and gobblins have retreated for another year.





gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' EE
> 
> I didn't have any trick or treaters this year.  Can't figure out why





blood on the ground said:


> Morning quack, eagle, gobblin...happy post hacu plloween! Send all your Reeses cups my way please


I'll send the reeses if you'll send me the snickers!
Mornin Folks, back to the regular routine!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GON ya'll miss me yet


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON ya'll miss me yet


 You know I did................... you ready to babysit yet?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know I did................... you ready to babysit yet?????



You pregnant


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You pregnant


bite YO Tongue!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know I did................... you ready to babysit yet?????





mudracing101 said:


> You pregnant





Keebs said:


> bite YO Tongue!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 NOT funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> much needed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will send the snikers... go back to the fox and dog avatar!! ppplease!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2011)

oh gosh RB done put the hoodooo on ya!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i will send the snikers... go back to the fox and dog avatar!! ppplease!!


Sweeten the pot wiff some kit-kats & I'll see about it..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs did you ever see any deer?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs did you ever see any deer?


Nope, J went saw 4.........


----------



## Big Doe Down (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs, that girl in yo avatar sure is purdy!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Keebs, that girl in yo avatar sure is purdy!


 the one NOW or awhile ago?????


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

_*LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!!

Brunswick stew today, compliments of the bossman......... no, not that one, mine here at work...........
*_


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Brunswick stew today, compliments of the bossman......... no, not that one, mine here at work...........
> *_



i love it... i made some meself last week... i just had smoked pork chop, fried taters and onions, and green beans..dang good chin greazin!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i love it... i made some meself last week... i just had smoked pork chop, fried taters and onions, and green beans..dang good chin greazin!!


 that sounds good too!  There is a fund raiser every year in Ocilla, can't remember who puts it on, I'm thinking FFA, smoked pork chop, baked tater, green beans & cake.............. those chops are the best I have ever had!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2011)

spicy delux chick filet


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> spicy delux chick filet


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2011)

anybody noticed that we only have like 5 er 6 waders now a days??


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2011)

I had Taco Bell for lunch; I have a feeling that I'm going to regret that decision.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody noticed that we only have like 5 er 6 waders now a days??


 yeah, it does like that...........



hdm03 said:


> I had Taco Bell for lunch; I have a feeling that I'm going to regret that decision.


 never bothered you before................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I had Taco Bell for lunch; I have a feeling that I'm going to regret that decision.






Time fer sum crop dustin . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time fer sum crop dustin . . .


 you tooooo??????????


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time fer sum crop dustin . . .



These poor people in this office will not know what hit them


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time fer sum crop dustin . . .



Speaking of crop dusting...

Today was Fajita Tuesday and I had it with the hold-the-rice but double-the-beans option. 

Hey Keebsie-Weebsie


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebsie-Weebsie


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> These poor people in this office will not know what hit them


SBD's, huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SBD's, huh?



Like they taught us in the Army...

Gas! Gas! Gas!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

les miles said:


> like they taught us in the army...
> 
> Gas! Gas! Gas!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like they taught us in the Army...
> 
> Gas! Gas! Gas!





Keebs said:


>



Is this the best thing ya'll got to talk about


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Is this the best thing ya'll got to talk about


 you see what I have to put up with when you ain't around?!?!
How long 'for you're through with inventory?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you see what I have to put up with when you ain't around?!?!
> How long 'for you're through with inventory?!?!



 dont say that word i'm thru now


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> dont say that word i'm thru now


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lets go girl


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets go girl


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 1, 2011)

keebses


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Evening drivelers... anyone seen that idjit Kendall anywhere???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2011)

evening, peeps..
Just got home from a brutal day at the big house and got to be back at 6am for yet another long day. I'd really like to go hunting at least one time this season...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't believe it is hump day already.  Seems like we all might need a second cup today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.  You are right, it is already HUMP DAY and now that I have a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee, I can see clearly now.

Happy Wednesday to all of you drivelers out there this morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

Morning Gobble and EE


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 2, 2011)

its cold


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> its cold



no!! its very nice

top of da mernin to ya


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 2, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> no!! its very nice
> 
> top of da mernin to ya



NOT IF U DONT HAVE A JACKET!


mornin to you also


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> MORNING, i see the coffee, did anyone bring some jelly for the toast



Uh oh Mud...your post was #666   



Mornin folks, I been MIA for about 5 days. Hunted my behind off. No buck but had a great time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Uh oh Mud...your post was #666
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BUT MUD, there is a simple solution.  Just delete your post and Sterlo's post will be come # 666.  Then you can re-post right after.  OOPs, Maybe, I shouldn't have told him that secret because I will be deleting mine too after Sterlo deletes his.     I had a lady in Oklahoma give me a purchase order number yesterday that ended with 666 and then she said I am voiding that one, so she gave me the next one instead.  Those 666's will get you every time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



Hey ya'll!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey ya'll!



Mornin Miss D


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Miss D


 Helllooooo Sterlooooooo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey ya'll!



Heyy baby


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't believe it is hump day already.  Seems like we all might need a second cup today.



Two pots Please. 


Good morning all


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Heyy baby






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Two pots Please.
> 
> 
> Good morning all


 THAT bad???????  who I need to


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Two pots Please.
> 
> 
> Good morning all



toooo late N the day fer coffee 3.... im already a lookin fer lunch... yall know whatcha do with the bait when da fish aint bitting???

you fry it up an bring it ta work.... fried chicken livers and hot saaauce.... i gots enough fer 2..just sayin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> toooo late N the day fer coffee 3.... im already a lookin fer lunch... yall know whatcha do with the bait when da fish aint bitting???
> 
> you fry it up an bring it ta work.... fried chicken livers and hot saaauce.... i gots enough fer 2..just sayin


 IF you kept them on ice while you were fishin, if not, I'll pass................... 
Mornin!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT bad???????  who I need to


Long day ahead.   No  yet.  But I will check in by the end of the day 


blood on the ground said:


> toooo late N the day fer coffee 3.... im already a lookin fer lunch... yall know whatcha do with the bait when da fish aint bitting???
> 
> you fry it up an bring it ta work.... fried chicken livers and hot saaauce.... i gots enough fer 2..just sayin



What time is lunch?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

_*HEY, BBQBOSS!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Long day ahead.   No  yet.  But I will check in by the end of the day
> 
> 
> What time is lunch?


 You juss lemme know!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Long day ahead.   No  yet.  But I will check in by the end of the day
> 
> 
> What time is lunch?



top of da  mernin KEEBS!!

in 20 minutes... i gots ta eat then or the place turns into a taco shop...if ya know what i mean?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> top of da  mernin KEEBS!!
> 
> in 20 minutes... i gots ta eat then or the place turns into a taco shop...if ya know what i mean?


 I remember your reasoning for eating early, I just hope they didn't get to warm while you were fishin, that's all! 
 (Gizzards are better though! )


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> toooo late N the day fer coffee 3.... im already a lookin fer lunch... yall know whatcha do with the bait when da fish aint bitting???
> 
> you fry it up an bring it ta work.... fried chicken livers and hot saaauce.... i gots enough fer 2..just sayin



now what did i do with that pukin smiley


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



Mud, I will be sending you the bill for this consultation !!! 

Good Morning to Keebolicious and the rest of the driveling crew this morning.  Ya'll already talking about lunch so I am thinking about a nice hot "Key West Grilled Chicken and Shrimp" with buttered carrots and a baked potato, along with the bourbon sauce from Cheddar's will hit the spot today.  Of course, my favorite waitress will also be on the menu as usual for me today too.  She really takes care of me well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I remember your reasoning for eating early, I just hope they didn't get to warm while you were fishin, that's all!
> (Gizzards are better though! )



Alright Keebs, you done flung a cravin on me. Gots to have me some fried gizzards tonight. 
Did you hear that H22?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, I will be sending you the bill for this consultation !!!
> 
> Good Morning to Keebolicious and the rest of the driveling crew this morning.  Ya'll already talking about lunch so I am thinking about a nice hot "Key West Grilled Chicken and Shrimp" with buttered carrots and a baked potato, along with the bourbon sauce from Cheddar's will hit the spot today.  Of course, my favorite waitress will also be on the menu as usual for me today too.  She really takes care of me well.


 That does it, I'm headed to Auguster for lunch!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Alright Keebs, you done flung a cravin on me. Gots to have me some fried gizzards tonight.
> Did you hear that H22?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, I will be sending you the bill for this consultation !!!
> 
> Good Morning to Keebolicious and the rest of the driveling crew this morning.  Ya'll already talking about lunch so I am thinking about a nice hot "Key West Grilled Chicken and Shrimp" with buttered carrots and a baked potato, along with the bourbon sauce from Cheddar's will hit the spot today.  Of course, my favorite waitress will also be on the menu as usual for me today too.  She really takes care of me well.



, all this food talk and its not but a lil after 10, yep i'm hungry now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That does it, I'm headed to Auguster for lunch!



Come on sweety, Lunch is on me.  Fire up that rocket-ship of yours and point it this way.  I would love to have your company for lunch today (or any day for that matter).  I guarantee you that the "Key West Chicken and Shrimp" will make your tongue slap your face because it is so good.  



mudracing101 said:


> , all this food talk and its not but a lil after 10, yep i'm hungry now.



Mud, I am so hungry that I could eat the west end of a duck flying east.  Somehow, I completely skipped supper last night and it feels like my belly button is touching my backbone now.      I guess that I will have to eat some      as a snack before lunch though.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Come on sweety, Lunch is on me.  Fire up that rocket-ship of yours and point it this way.  I would love to have your company for lunch today (or any day for that matter).  I guarantee you that the "Key West Chicken and Shrimp" will make your tongue slap your face because it is so good.
> 
> 
> 
> Mud, I am so hungry that I could eat the west end of a duck flying east.  Somehow, I completely skipped supper last night and it feels like my belly button is touching my backbone now.      I guess that I will have to eat some      as a snack before lunch though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2011)

What y'all say???  Mernin, whippersnappers!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2011)

Hahaha,I brought up lunch and made yew all hongry ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What y'all say???  Mernin, whippersnappers!!!


 CHIEF!!!!!!!



blood on the ground said:


> Hahaha,I brought up lunch and made yew all hongry ...


 really, it don't take much with this crew!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What y'all say???  Mernin, whippersnappers!!!



Jeffro  i was up your way friday , sat, and sunday


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> CHIEF!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> really, it don't take much with this crew!




Hello there, Ms darlinkeebsy

No transportation until next Monday or Tuesday

Truck is in the shop......AGAIN 

I ain't that .....just stuck


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello there, Ms darlinkeebsy
> 
> No transportation until next Monday or Tuesday
> 
> ...


 well dang!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 2, 2011)

Mmmmmmm Deer Chili.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well dang!



Yep....they had to send my dashboard cluster out to have it rebuilt.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmmm Deer Chili.


MMmmmm sounds goooooood!



Jeff C. said:


> Yep....they had to send my dashboard cluster out to have it rebuilt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro  i was up your way friday , sat, and sunday





Hey Mudd....I was werkin!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmmm Deer Chili.


mmmm sounds good
chili dogs and fries here


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mudd....I was werkin!!!



I goofed off all weekend


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mmmm sounds good
> chili dogs and fries here
> 
> 
> _*I goofed off all weekend*_


 WHAT is that like?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHAT is that like?!?!



 wonderful,


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> wonderful,


 I wouldn't know............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wouldn't know............



Out to eat Friday, netherworld that night, academy sports , bass pro Sat. plenty of  with my brother, Mrs V and i didnt get back till Sunday at almost dark and had a wonderful weekend, no kids, no time schedule. Good food , to bad it cant always be like that.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Out to eat Friday, netherworld that night, academy sports , bass pro Sat. plenty of  with my brother, Mrs V and i didnt get back till Sunday at almost dark and had a wonderful weekend, no kids, no time schedule. Good food , to bad it cant always be like that.


 That sounds like an AWSOME weekend!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That sounds like an AWSOME weekend!!



It actually was, ate at another place called Papadeaux, that was a lil expensive almost 5 dollars a beer but the food was good


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It actually was, ate at another place called Papadeaux, that was a lil expensive almost 5 dollars a beer but the food was good


Good, now that you're all relaxed & refreshed, come help me finish the porch or cut up that oak tree!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good, now that you're all relaxed & refreshed, come help me finish the porch or cut up that oak tree!



Do like me, its time to hunt now. All honey do's are on hold till jan.  Havnt even started on my porch project yet. Now if you need me to help drag a deer out , call
About that tree, if we start on one end with a bon fire, stand around it every couple of days and poke it  it will be cleaned up in no time


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It actually was, ate at another place called Papadeaux, that was a lil expensive almost 5 dollars a beer but the food was good



Pappadeaux's ??? 

Were you up here in the big city this weekend or something? 

That place is one of my favorite places to get a little taste of back home cajun cooking.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Pappadeaux's ???
> 
> Were you up here in the big city this weekend or something?
> 
> That place is one of my favorite places to get a little taste of back home cajun cooking.



10-4  i was


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Do like me, its time to hunt now. All honey do's are on hold till jan.  Havnt even started on my porch project yet. Now if you need me to help drag a deer out , call
> About that tree, if we start on one end with a bon fire, stand around it every couple of days and poke it  it will be cleaned up in no time


No can do, *I* want the porch finished too bad!!  
Neighbors left me the 4 wheeler to drag a deer.............. now, the skinning & gutting...................... 
Naww, that oak is gonna feed the wood burning stove............ when I get it in place!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 10-4  i was



Did you ask for the Cajun Mustard special???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No can do, *I* want the porch finished too bad!!
> Neighbors left me the 4 wheeler to drag a deer.............. now, the skinning & gutting......................
> Naww, that oak is gonna feed the wood burning stove............ when I get it in place!



you want it cleaned up or not


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you want it cleaned up or not


 I got plans, it'll be done............ closer to Thanksgiving, chainsaw party, wanna come over?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did you ask for the Cajun Mustard special???



 how'd ya know , they got a lobster bowl (low country boil) and it was on time


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I got plans, it'll be done............ closer to Thanksgiving, chainsaw party, wanna come over?



Party , yep i'm there


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

That toilet thread sure is tempting...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Party , yep i'm there


  



Les Miles said:


> That toilet thread sure is tempting...


 who you think I was talking about?!?!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs,
I hope that you enjoyed the Key West Grilled Chicken and Shrimp for lunch today from Cheddar's.  I thought that it was delicious myself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That toilet thread sure is tempting...


Don't do it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs,
> I hope that you enjoyed the Key West Grilled Chicken and Shrimp for lunch today from Cheddar's.  I thought that it was delicious myself.


You sir, can be soooooo nice, yet sooooooo mean at the same time!!  I hope it tasted as good as the picture I got!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't do it!!!


 Aaaww Rutt, let'em do it, let'em go!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who you think I was talking about?!?!



Who.... me??? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't do it!!!



But, but, but... I got it all typed up and ready to post. 



Keebs said:


> Aaaww Rutt, let'em do it, let'em go!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who.... me???
> _*But, but, but... I got it all typed up and ready to post. *_


You are "one" of them..................... and you just proved me correct in my assumptions............


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You are "one" of them..................... and you just proved me correct in my assumptions............



You want me to send you a preview before I get banned?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You want me to send you a preview before I get banned?


Nope, 1 - you're a big boy, you can handle it. 
2- I know how to get ahold of you if need be................ 
been nice knowing ya on Woody's though (in case you send it)................


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

slip said:


>


..........          :d


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

Incoming!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gettin close to that time


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to that time



Don't forget to flush!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Les Miles said:


> Incoming!!!


Down da drain!


mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to that time


 I'm ready, I'm READY!!!!!!


Benji314 said:


>


 Heellllooooooo Benjamin!


Les Miles said:


> Don't forget to floss!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm out , gonna go get in a tree


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , gonna go get in a tree


Don't forget................ oh never mind.................. later folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2011)

got the 4-wheeler battery charging, and plan to go tomorrow and refill feeders and fix camera's. Work permitting of course!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> got the 4-wheeler battery charging, and plan to go tomorrow and refill feeders and fix camera's. Work permitting of course!





Jeff C. said:


>






Hi !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> got the 4-wheeler battery charging, and plan to go tomorrow and refill feeders and fix camera's. Work permitting of course!


 Good Luck Bubba, hope it comes together for ya!



Jeff C. said:


>


 You been in the pink pill bottle again, ain't ya?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!


Hey BigN, how are ya?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!




Hi Quackster!!! 



Keebs said:


> Good Luck Bubba, hope it comes together for ya!
> 
> 
> You been in the pink pill bottle again, ain't ya?!?!



 No ma'am.....all outta pink, that's the problem


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck Bubba, hope it comes together for ya!
> 
> 
> You been in the pink pill bottle again, ain't ya?!?!



If i get up there and it's too crowded or the hogs are rampant, i may have to take a road trip down valdosta way next couple of weeks.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Quackster!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No ma'am.....all outta pink, that's the problem






rhbama3 said:


> If i get up there and it's too crowded or the hogs are rampant, i may have to take a road trip down valdosta way next couple of weeks.


 That sounds good too!

ok, gonna fix my plate, watch my saved "Harry's Law" and call it a night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey BigN, how are ya?!?





Hiya LilN, just trying to finish out my week !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2011)

Catch y'all later!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2011)

Early but the brew is brewed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Early but the brew is brewed





Dang bro, ain't noway I'd be up unless I had to be ??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 3, 2011)

Y'all are up too early. My brain can't process or create any witty remarks at this hour. Time for me to go to sleep.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2011)

OOHHH, the dreaded white screen !!!  I know that probably only Gobblin and a couple of others know anything about it though.


HAPPY THURSDAY TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS.

I hope that everyone stays out of trouble today and at least avoids any jail time for the next week or so.  

OK Gobblin, where is the coffee this morning?  I need a cup or two to get going today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning ya'll , thats a great idea eagle eye, no jail time, thats always a good idea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , thats a great idea eagle eye, no jail time, thats always a good idea





Yeah, Mike really comes up with some "jewels"  . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

black coffee, jail time & jewels, lawd have mercy ya'll done got it going on this morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Y'all are up too early. My brain can't process or create any witty remarks at this hour. Time for me to go to sleep.



So, what hour would that be, that it can?  

Like now.....


Mernin kids!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> So, what hour would that be, that it can?
> 
> Like now.....
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mornin Quack, Jeffro, and Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Quack, Jeffro, and Keebs


 How'd ya like the "pokebiskit" this moanin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

moanin......


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How'd ya like the "pokebiskit" this moanin?


I would  


rhbama3 said:


> moanin......



Mornin bama, wanna come over to my huntin club today and look around My food plots need some rain really bad


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin......


 You'd best be up & going, you got things to do before the rain moves in!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How'd ya like the "pokebiskit" this moanin?



wait , i misread that , where is it at


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I would
> 
> 
> Mornin bama, wanna come over to my huntin club today and look around My food plots need some rain really bad


 If you ain't found it & ate it by now, "she's" done found it & finished it off!  You know how "she" likes syrup!
Oh No you di'int!!  Leave Bubba alone, he's had a rough, we, mo, long time......................


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If you ain't found it & ate it by now, "she's" done found it & finished it off!  You know how "she" likes syrup!
> Oh No you di'int!!  Leave Bubba alone, he's had a rough, we, mo, long time......................



She must of seen you drop it off
and i aint pickin on bama just trying to do something useful with his gift.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> She must of seen you drop it off
> _*and i aint pickin on bama just trying to do something useful with his gift*_.


He does have the touch, don't he?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I would
> 
> 
> Mornin bama, wanna come over to my huntin club today and look around My food plots need some rain really bad



meh.... you tink that's bad, my foodplots need food! The stoopid hogs dug up all my seed TWICE! 
I got a bag of clover mix i want to turn into it and see if the hogs will leave it alone. The seed is so small i'm hoping they will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>







mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Quack, Jeffro, and Keebs



Mornin Mud!



rhbama3 said:


> moanin......



Mernin dude....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> meh.... you tink that's bad, my foodplots need food! The stoopid hogs dug up all my seed TWICE!
> I got a bag of clover mix i want to turn into it and see if the hogs will leave it alone. The seed is so small i'm hoping they will.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mud!
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin dude....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 3, 2011)

Driving by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Driving by!




Heyyyyyy........slow down!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 3, 2011)

Flying by!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Driving by!





boneboy96 said:


> Flying by!


 Allll RIGHT, ENough Of This!!































 Hi guys!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyyy........slow down!!!


Trying to 


boneboy96 said:


> Flying by!


buzz the tower 


Keebs said:


> Allll RIGHT, ENough Of This!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well hello there!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Trying to
> 
> buzz the tower
> 
> ...


 Much better.............. howyoudoin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2011)

Salad wif grilled salmon mmmm

What's up yall


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning, morning, morning...and mustard!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Salad wif grilled salmon mmmm
> 
> What's up yall


 You're gonna have to wait & tell us your lunch AFTER your lunch time to keep us from getting soooooo hungry until it's time for our lunch!!
Oh, HI!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning, morning, morning...and syrup!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're gonna have to wait & tell us your lunch AFTER your lunch time to keep us from getting soooooo hungry until it's time for our lunch!!
> Oh, HI!



Yesm, I will stop telling you that the salmon was grilled on a cedar plank with pesto and the salad had real chunks of bacon in it..I will stop


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Yesm, I will stop telling you that the salmon was grilled on a cedar plank with pesto and the salad had real chunks of bacon in it..I will stop


Has anyone ever called you "Little Johnny"???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Salad wif grilled salmon mmmm
> 
> What's up yall


yummmmmmm



boneboy96 said:


> Morning, morning, morning...and mustard!


Good mustard to you too sir


Keebs said:


> You're gonna have to wait & tell us your lunch AFTER your lunch time to keep us from getting soooooo hungry until it's time for our lunch!!
> Oh, HI!


Yeah, what she said


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Has anyone ever called you "Little Johnny"???



No but im guessing it ain't good... I will stop I swear.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> No but im guessing it ain't good... I will stop I swear.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yummmmmmm
> 
> 
> Good mustard to you too sir
> Yeah, what she said



Hold on..you give me two yums up and then side with mrs keebs a post later ..what up?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're gonna have to wait & tell us your lunch AFTER your lunch time to keep us from getting soooooo hungry until it's time for our lunch!!
> Oh, HI!



Hey Keebs..... Guess what I had for supper last night. 
Yep, H22 saw my post and stopped by the store and fried me up some good ole GIZZARDS last night. 
Wish you coulda been there. 
He's such a sweet fella.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Hold on..you give me two yums up and then side with mrs keebs a post later ..what up?


 you noticed that too, huh?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Keebs..... Guess what I had for supper last night.
> Yep, H22 saw my post and stopped by the store and fried me up some good ole GIZZARDS last night.
> Wish you coulda been there.
> He's such a sweet fella.


Not only sweet but a "hubba-hubba" type too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just finished lunch. Had leftover deer tenderloin smothered in onions, peppers and mushrooms, a side of spicy yellow rice and some green beans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you noticed that too, huh?
> 
> 
> Not only sweet but a "hubba-hubba" type too!



LOL, I see you saw the mullet thread.
That was back when we was young and didn't have anything better to do than float down the river all day. 
Boy, I miss those days.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not only sweet but a "hubba-hubba" type too!



You talkin bout me again darlin...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just finished lunch. Had leftover deer tenderloin smothered in onions, peppers and mushrooms, a side of spicy yellow rice and some green beans.


 and yet still no pics!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> LOL, I see you saw the mullet thread.
> That was back when we was young and didn't have anything better to do than float down the river all day.
> Boy, I miss those days.


 why yes, yes I did................


Sterlo58 said:


> You talkin bout me again darlin...


 mehbe.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2011)

ohhh gosh... blankity, blank......job!!! covered in red ink... hey 
de pump, its no pumping
... are you sure its off..... c seeniorr...booooossshh ..covered


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ohhh gosh... blankity, blank......job!!! covered in red ink... hey
> de pump, its no pumping
> ... are you sure its off..... c seeniorr...booooossshh ..covered


 don't unnerstand, post pics to explain.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Hold on..you give me two yums up and then side with mrs keebs a post later ..what up?



you have to see my thinking not what i'm typing, i hear about good food, yummmmm is my natural response. I hear about it too early and all i think about is  food, understand.... good


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Flying by!



Not a bad idea....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Trying to
> 
> buzz the tower
> 
> ...




 Back to ya sweetie!!!  






blood on the ground said:


> Salad wif grilled salmon mmmm
> 
> What's up yall



Egg salad sammich 



Sterlo58 said:


> Just finished lunch. Had leftover deer tenderloin smothered in onions, peppers and mushrooms, a side of spicy yellow rice and some green beans.



  



Sterlo58 said:


> You talkin bout me again darlin...




Uhhh....dude, I do believe she was referring to mua....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't unnerstand, post pics to explain.............



ha ha ha... pics.. mean spirited women!! wontin me ta post pics all painted up and such.....it probly would be funnier  thn heck


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

roast carrots, celerary potato's mmmmm good


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> roast carrots, celerary potato's mmmmm good


Mud, i say, i say let me talk to ya son.. at sounds like a nice meal an all but you gotta start eatin at descent hour son.. why its almost supper time!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh....dude, I do believe she was referring to mua....





blood on the ground said:


> ha ha ha... pics.. mean spirited women!! wontin me ta post pics all painted up and such.....it probly would be funnier  thn heck


 Anything to brighten our day! 


mudracing101 said:


> roast carrots, celerary potato's mmmmm good


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Has anyone ever called you "Little Johnny"???



KEEBS, I see you know my friend, Little Johnny !!!!  He is rather "fascinating" isn't he???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>




What are we watching, Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

the weather


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> the weather



windy and sunny here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> windy and sunny here.



I'm waiting on that 40% chance at 12  tonight, got my fingers crossed


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm waiting on that 40% chance at 12  tonight, got my fingers crossed


 which talking head do you listen to??  YoLonda said we had a 60% tonight!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm waiting on that 40% chance at 12  tonight, got my fingers crossed





Keebs said:


> which talking head do you listen to??  YoLonda said we had a 60% tonight!



Have ya'll looked at the messican weather radar? That front is so narrow that even if it does rain, it won't last 10 minutes.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Have ya'll looked at the messican weather radar? That front is so narrow that even if it does rain, it won't last 10 minutes.


 I ALWAYS rely on his radar's!! 
Just went & looked, mehh, don't look like I will git any!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2011)

I know , just wishful thinking, its dry. speaking of dry, its five and i'm parched, i'm outa here


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I know , just wishful thinking, its dry. speaking of dry, its five and i'm parched, i'm outa here


 Let's gooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

I really would like ONE weekday afternoon off early to go check my trail cams, feeders, and stuff. 
Still need to sight in my rifle too. 
The time change this weekend ain't gonna help either.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2011)

Plenty wind and a wad of hungry skeeters. Had I known it would be this much fun I'd have taken off early....


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 3, 2011)

she aint scared of guns anymore


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, I like my rice like my wimmens . . . .



brown


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Plenty wind and a wad of hungry skeeters. Had I known it would be this much fun I'd have taken off early....




Twas quite breezy, skeeters weren't lightin round here at least.



Seth carter said:


> she aint scared of guns anymore



From the look on her face in your last avatar, you may regret that


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Twas quite breezy, skeeters weren't lightin round here at least.
> 
> 
> 
> From the look on her face in your last avatar, you may regret that



she wont hurt me just tickle me untill i ccant breath


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> she wont hurt me just tickle me untill i ccant breath





Mebbe she'll tickle yo noggin wit a black iron skillet . . .


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good evening good people.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

evening Quack bro and Benji!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

Evenin gents..... Quack, Benji, Bama!!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening Quack bro and Benji!





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin gents..... Quack, Benji, Bama!!



Evenin' wise gentlemen.  Been a while since I've been on here, I see it's about the same crew runnin' around.


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2011)

Seth, Quack, Benji, Bama, Jeff ....


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe she'll tickle yo noggin wit a black iron skillet . . .



naaaa she has better ways of torturing me


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Evenin' wise gentlemen.  Been a while since I've been on here, I see it's about the same crew runnin' around.



Yeah, where ya been so long? 

There's still somewhat of a core crew, but it has dwindled drastically from what it was.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Good evening good people.....




Yo Benji !!!  Can ya help a brudder out ???




rhbama3 said:


> evening Quack bro and Benji!




Hiya Pookie !!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin gents..... Quack, Benji, Bama!!




Whut up Chief ??



slip said:


> Seth, Quack, Benji, Bama, Jeff ....




Quit hunting??



Seth carter said:


> naaaa she has better ways of torturing me





Oh NOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, where ya been so long?
> 
> There's still somewhat of a core crew, but it has dwindled drastically from what it was.



Wrapped up in school, taking a break from it for now trying to go back to work. I hate job hunting!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2011)

Quack, we have already had that conversation.



Give me a little time.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Seth, Quack, Benji, Bama, Jeff ....



Back atcha neighbor 



Seth carter said:


> naaaa she has better ways of torturing me



Mm-hmmm, 



Benji314 said:


> Wrapped up in school, taking a break from it for now trying to go back to work. I hate job hunting!




I wouldn't know where to start if it came down to it. I've been self employed for almost 20 yrs. now.


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit hunting??



Hunting what?


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Back atcha neighbor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could be self employed, but since I pretty much have no skills other than being the po-po and warehousing, I am kinda stuck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Quack, we have already had that conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a little time.......










slip said:


> Hunting what?





Haven't heard you mention deer hunting in awhile ??


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't heard you mention deer hunting in awhile ??



Oh
Havent been in the woods since i killed the last one...

Been having a hard time with my heart and BP the last two or three weeks so im not sure i could go right now anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh
> Havent been in the woods since i killed the last one...
> 
> Been having a hard time with my heart and BP the last two or three weeks so im not sure i could go right now anyway.




Dang bro !!  Hope you get straightened out soon !!




SETH, check yo PM's . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

a couple of Hardee's mushroom and swiss burgers with a large order of onion rings. I'm gonna be potent later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a couple of Hardee's mushroom and swiss burgers with a large order of onion rings. I'm gonna be potent later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a couple of Hardee's mushroom and swiss burgers with a large order of onion rings. I'm gonna be potent later!



I had a couple egg salad sammiches today 



Hooked On Quack said:


>




Wait for me.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a couple egg salad sammiches today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stay where you ARE !!  


Seth won't answer my PM ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stay where you ARE !!
> 
> 
> Seth won't answer my PM ??



reckon he's getting tickled with a skillet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> reckon he's getting tickled with a skillet?





It couldn't possibly hurt him ???



Hey Pookie are you by chance in Washington county, or close by ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It couldn't possibly hurt him ???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pookie are you by chance in Washington county, or close by ??



are you nuts? I'm almost 3 hours away right next to Albany.


----------



## Self! (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It couldn't possibly hurt him ???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pookie are you by chance in Washington county, or close by ??





looking for a new person to stalk?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> are you nuts? I'm almost 3 hours away right next to Albany.





William H Bonney said:


> looking for a new person to stalk?





Just wonderin, cause it's RAINING here !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wonderin, cause it's RAINING here !!



rained here just long enough to wet the sidewalk and then it was gone.


----------



## Self! (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wonderin, cause it's RAINING here !!





rhbama3 said:


> rained here just long enough to wet the sidewalk and then it was gone.





it ain't rained here in so long the tumble weeds are recruiting dogs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Man !!  "Mamahunter" is upset !!


----------



## Self! (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man !!  "Mamahunter" is upset !!




sounds like you puff puffed but never gave


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> sounds like you puff puffed but never gave





Deer Hunting Forum, "Scam" . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh great !!!   Now Mattie's been banned.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great !!!   Now Mattie's been banned.



I saw that. Makes me sick.
Screw this place for  a while. I'm outta here.
I'll be in sports off and on. 
Bye


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> reckon he's getting tickled with a skillet?




Is that what they call it now?


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang it got cold out there quick...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang it got cold out there quick...



a little colder and i'll get to be a mod


----------



## Self! (Nov 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> a little colder and i'll get to be a mod




Global warming will be real before that happens


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Global warming will be real before that happens



you mean............




you mean its NOT real?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## slip (Nov 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Global warming will be real before that happens



Yeah, and it'll be freezeing alot further south then georiga.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> a little colder and i'll get to be a mod



At this attrition rate can you mod yourself?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, and it'll be freezeing alot further south then georiga.



that was kinda what i was getting at....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> that was kinda what i was getting at....



You were headed further south?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At this attrition rate can you mod yourself?



no, but i think that surviving it is deserving of becoming a mod 

You got the coffee on yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> no, but i think that surviving it is deserving of becoming a mod
> 
> You got the coffee on yet?



Not yet but I can.   

Just woke up and brushed the teeth now deciding if it is roll over time or feet meet floor.

Here is a tide-you-over


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2011)

It is gettin a little COLD around here lately!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not yet but I can.
> 
> Just woke up and brushed the teeth now deciding if it is roll over time or feet meet floor.
> 
> Here is a tide-you-over



hmmm.....that will do


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It is gettin a little COLD around here lately!!!



Yep, i love it! Been burning fires in the fireplace, the deer are moving......now i can't wait for Christmas


----------



## Self! (Nov 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Yep, i love it! been running around in pink tutus, Quack is chasing me......now i can't wait for Christmas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It is gettin a little COLD around here lately!!!





You got dat right !!!  Brrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2011)

GOBBLIN, I will be glad to have that "tide me over" for the next week, month, year, or so.  Heck, I , might even drink some of the coffee too.

TGIF Fellow drivelers !!!OK, now it is time to get your rear in gear and go out and challenge the world today.

Don't forget to support your local high school football team tonight too.  As for me, I will be in the big city of Irwinton tonight supporting my team and I hope that we can remain undefeated for a perfect regular season.

Ya'll have fun today and don't take any wooden nickels, OK.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2011)

Well EE and fellow drivel waders who are ready for a Friday here is one of the elixirs of life.....


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 4, 2011)

colddddd


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It is gettin a little COLD around here lately!!!



It's still plenty warm in the creek.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2011)

mornin fellers.. how yall doing?

gobblen.. dats the greatest cup you have served up yet! happy friday y'all.. hope its a goodan.. maybe if the wind will lay down this evening i will be a postin live from da fire pit!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good Friday morning, Knock this day out and then do a lil huntin


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Friday morning, Knock this day out and then do a lil huntin



is mud slangin season over?? er youins just takin a break?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> is mud slangin season over?? er youins just takin a break?



Theres a race this weekend but yes i'm takin a break to do some hunting


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's still plenty warm in the creek.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's still plenty warm in the creek.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's still plenty warm in the creek.



A rare mid morning visit but it is just a refill trip.

MC, when up the creek it always seems warm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's still plenty warm in the creek.




That may be an under-statement!!! 
 

Mozyin on!!!


Oh Yeah.....Goo moanin folks!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2011)

i held off as long as i could KEEBS... this was my lunch at 9:30 today


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2011)

Steak and potato longhorns


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 4, 2011)

Afternoon folks...it's Friday in case anyone wondered.   Sure am looking forward to getting off work in about 5.5 hours.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2011)

2hours 8 minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2011)

oh Keebs, ya want to leave a lil early today? I'll get the truck


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 4, 2011)

hello idjits


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> oh Keebs, ya want to leave a lil early today? I'll get the truck


Where ya been, I've been settin here waiting on you!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hello idjits



Hey lil quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2011)

The five o'clock whistle has blown.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The five o'clock whistle has blown.



Well it must be that time then!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 4, 2011)

Where is everyone??? Noone is ever on anymore... Everytime i get in here the place is dead....


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 4, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Where is everyone??? Noone is ever on anymore... Everytime i get in here the place is dead....



Yep. theys been quite a few deaths around here lately. RIP erybody. Gotta go get another EWnDC.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2011)

stretch, scratch, yawn, cough  

Yes it is the weekend and the coffee is brewed


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 5, 2011)

Good morning to ya Gobblin...the coffee smells good!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 5, 2011)

mornin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 5, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin



Anybody who eats pork skins flavored with mustard should be banned.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2011)

Mornin.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 5, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mornin.



Mornin Hillbilly. I should be in the woods but needed a break.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2011)

I got nine days off, headed down the state about noon for a week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2011)

morning, guys!
I've just had no desire to drive an hour just to deal with a crowd and prolly only see hogs anyway.
Work has been brutal for the last month, and by the time the weekend comes, i just wanna sleep late and watch foobaw.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm baaaaaaaaack!!!


----------



## Self! (Nov 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaack!!!





til Alabama knocks you into the middle of next week again


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

Bonney, Robert, and Hugh...

Here's to a good game between our two great teams. 

Sorry that y'all will be all mad and grumpy come midnight. 

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bonney, Robert, and Hugh...
> 
> Here's to a good game between our two great teams.
> 
> ...



We know what both teams are capable of. Gonna be a lot of injured players tonight. 
May the best team win and go on to bring yet another BCSNC home to the SEC.
ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we know what both teams are capable of. Gonna be a lot of injured players tonight.
> May the best team win and go on to bring yet another bcsnc home to the sec.
> roll tide!!!!



Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2011)

Somebody call me? I thought I heard "grumpy?"


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody call me? I thought I heard "grumpy?"



You'll be needed later Nic to put some folks out of their misery when all the Bama fans are rolling around on the floor crying about their team losing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We know what both teams are capable of. Gonna be a lot of injured players tonight.
> May the best team win and go on to bring yet another BCSNC home to the SEC.
> ROLL TIDE!!!!





Les Miles said:


> Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 5, 2011)

907


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2011)

going into game face mode.....


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> going into game face mode.....



Yep!  IT'S TIME


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2011)

Here we go......Oh oh oh oh oh!!! 

As bama said, may the best team win, and let's hope it's a tight game........


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2011)

gawd, i'm gonna be sick.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gawd, i'm gonna be sick.....





I'm not gonna laugh....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gawd, i'm gonna be sick.....


Sorry Bro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry Bro!!



Preciate it RUTT!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope the honey badger gets some karma. I have nothing but respect for the rest of the team and coaches, but that cheap shot clothesline bodyslam he did on Kirkpatrick should have got him ejected. Little piece of work....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Preciate it RUTT!!!


This one could have went either way!!

Congrats to your Tigers!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope the honey badger gets some karma. I have nothing but respect for the rest of the team and coaches, but that cheap shot clothesline bodyslam he did on Kirkpatrick should have got him ejected. Little piece of work....


Tag, and I wondered if the announcers knew about the Honey Badger video!!!

How long you gotta wear that avatar??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag, and I wondered if the announcers knew about the Honey Badger video!!!
> 
> How long you gotta wear that avatar??



January.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> January.


A year from now this will be all forgotten!!

Kudos to you for living up to your bet!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A year from now this will be all forgotten!!
> 
> Kudos to you for living up to your bet!!



I'll just stay across the creek so i don't have to look at it.


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not gonna laugh....





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry Bro!!





Jeff C. said:


> Preciate it RUTT!!!





rhbama3 said:


> January.



Oh that hurts ...

Well atleast it was a fairly close game ... not like anybody just got ran over.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll just stay across the creek so i don't have to look at it.


That is your decision!!



slip said:


> Oh that hurts ...
> 
> Well atleast it was a fairly close game ... not like anybody just got ran over.


Nothing to be ashamed of on either side in my opinion!!........Neither team carried the ball across the line!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gawd, i'm gonna be sick.....



Hello Bammers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2011)

well it is a for joy for joy Sunday morning.   Lots of wounds yesterday.   Wake up with a cup of fresh brew








And what time is it?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2011)

What a fine day it is to be a LSU Tiger fan


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Laneybird (Nov 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What a fine day it is to be a LSU Tiger fan





rhbama3 said:


>







I thought you were staying out of it Robert.


Come on Robert.... have a little faith in your team.  
__________________
#1 LSU... 9-0 and the Bammers got beat again... GEAUX TIGERS!!! 


Les Miles 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to Les Miles 
Find all posts by Les Miles 

  #90    10-27-2011, 09:04 PM  
 rhbama3     Join Date: Nov 2006
Location: Leesburg
iTrader: (3) Check/Add Feedback 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Les Miles  
True TIDE fans  
William H Bonney 
Miguel Cervantes
00Beau
RipperIII
AlanShort
Marlin 444
David Mills
Fairhope,bama
Jay Hughes
Matthew6


Knows that LSU will win 

rhbama3
Golffreak
Hawg Dawg
DouglasB.
Backcountry
Browning7WSM
GAranger1403
Bamaboy
Crimson


Come on Robert.... have a little faith in your team.  

Nope. Leave me outta this.... 
__________________
Ignore the avatar. I lost a bet. ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2011)

A nice buck my brother killed yesterday evening:


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A nice buck my brother killed yesterday evening:



Dang that is a nice one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang that is a nice one!



Yeah....he told me he was shootin video of it, when it dawned on him that he might oughtta shoot it with a gun


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A nice buck my brother killed yesterday evening:



Nice one, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nice one, Jeff!



He's quite proud of it, considering this is the first year he's pulled the trigger on anything in 5 yrs. of being in his lease. Not even a doe.

He's had opportunities, just didn't feel the need, I reckon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2011)

That's good one right there Jeff!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....he told me he was shootin video of it, when it dawned on him that he might oughtta shoot it with a gun


runs in da family??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> runs in da family??



We just like to multi-task


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We just like to multi-task


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2011)

evening, peoples....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, peoples....


 Do I know you???????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, peoples....


Evening Robert!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's good one right there Jeff!!



Yessir, he is!! There's been a couple of bigger ones that have been MISSED over the last week or so there. Not too mention that one really HUGE one that teenager killed about a mile from there a while back.....

 RUTT





rhbama3 said:


> evening, peoples....



Evenin, Bama!! 



Keebs said:


> Do I know you???????



 You a meany tonight.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Do I know you???????



Not sure i even know myself right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure i even know myself right now.



Hang in there bud, as an LSU fan, I don't believe I'd be jumpin up and down for a rematch anytime real soon


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He's quite proud of it, considering this is the first year he's pulled the trigger on anything in 5 yrs. of being in his lease. Not even a doe.
> 
> He's had opportunities, just didn't feel the need, I reckon.





Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, he is!! There's been a couple of bigger ones that have been MISSED over the last week or so there. Not too mention that one really HUGE one that teenager killed about a mile from there a while back.....
> 
> RUTT


Sounds like he was holding out for a good one like in the pic!!



rhbama3 said:


> Not sure i even know myself right now.


Robert My hat is off to you, and Hugh for living up to your end of the bet!!.........It appears that there are some that have not done so!! ............BTW has anyone heard from Oti.....err Bonney??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like he was holding out for a good one like in the pic!!
> 
> Robert My hat is off to you, and Hugh for living up to your end of the bet!!.........It appears that there are some that have not done so!! ............BTW has anyone heard from Oti.....err Bonney??



that would be a big negative. Sorry joker.....

Well, Bubbette is heading to Savannah in the morning fo two days. Guess i need to go to the grocery store tomorrow and stock up on good stuff like sardines, pigs feet, and chicken gizzards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like he was holding out for a good one like in the pic!!
> 
> Robert My hat is off to you, and Hugh for living up to your end of the bet!!.........It appears that there are some that have not done so!! ............BTW has anyone heard from Oti.....err Bonney??



He has, but he's also been letting his son do all the killin for the past few years 

Hmmmmmm......yeah where is he?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> that would be a big negative. Sorry joker.....





Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmm......yeah where is he?


He was online today!!........Last activity 3:49 PM I think??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2011)

Monday monday......


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert My hat is off to you, and Hugh for living up to your end of the bet!!.........It appears that there are some that have not done so!! ............BTW has anyone heard from Oti.....err Bonney??



Some bad tasting medicine for sure but those two manned-up and honored their word whiles others are ducking and whining about the file not working... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> He was online today!!........Last activity 3:49 PM I think??



Meybe he's chicken... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday monday......



Morning Gobble! Sorry about your Huskers...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gobblin, Monday, Monday....... is RIGHT.  What happened to the weekend???

Last I remember it was Friday night and my football team remained undefeated with a 35-0 win over our competitor.  Next thing, I know, I was sitting in my deer stand yesterday watching "old cowhorn buck with one broken antler" stride by me at 25 yards as I just watched him go by.  Then, I woke up a few minutes ago and realized that today is MONDAY and where did it all go.

At least, the coffee is really good this morning and is helping me get my rear in gear for another exciting week of truth, justice, and the American way.

Les, I see that you snuck in while I was thinking about posting.  Congrats on a big win Saturday.  My friend (a Clinch County resident) called from Iowa Saturday night at the beginning of this game and told me what the final score would be for this game.  He called it exactly right too. 9-6 whew what a battle.  I thought that it would be a close one but not this close.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, Monday, Monday....... is RIGHT.  What happened to the weekend???
> 
> Last I remember it was Friday night and my football team remained undefeated with a 35-0 win over our competitor.  Next thing, I know, I was sitting in my deer stand yesterday watching "old cowhorn buck with one broken antler" stride by me at 25 yards as I just watched him go by.  Then, I woke up a few minutes ago and realized that today is MONDAY and where did it all go.
> 
> At least, the coffee is really good this morning and is helping me get my rear in gear for another exciting week of truth, justice, and the American way.



Sleeping in late today slacker???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning ya'll, congrats on your team winning Les. Sorry Bama.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, congrats on your team winning Les. Sorry Bama.



Kinda playin diplomat eh......


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Kinda playin diplomat eh......



 I'm not a football junkie so i dont have a fav. team. I do like the smacktalk among everyone as long as its in good fun. Havnt watched a foot ball game in ... well i couldnt tell ya. I was curious who won this one just because of the talk in here.Ole Les's head is gonna be huge if lsu doesnt get beat by someone though


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not a football junkie so i dont have a fav. team. I do like the smacktalk among everyone as long as its in good fun. Havnt watched a foot ball game in ... well i couldnt tell ya. I was curious who won this one just because of the talk in here.Ole Les's head is gonna be huge if lsu doesnt get beat by someone though



His head is already huge. All them corndogs and crawfish, ya know. 
He may have to change the avatar though. Not real thrilled with an injured player by a cheap shot as  the pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

Mernin fellas....now the drama shifts to GA/AU


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> His head is already huge. All them corndogs and crawfish, ya know.
> He may have to change the avatar though. Not real thrilled with an injured player by a cheap shot as  the pic.



ole cheap shot huh, well like i said i didnt watch the game but looks by the score it was prob. a good one. I tried to kill a deer this weekend and realized Sunday at dark i suck at deer hunting. I saw one bird and a cotton truck


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin fellas....now the drama shifts to GA/AU



Moring Jeff, that was a nice deer your brother shot, congrats


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Moring Jeff, that was a nice deer your brother shot, congrats



Yes indeed, he was sure fired up over it. Thanks.

How'd your hunting go over the week-end?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed, he was sure fired up over it. Thanks.
> 
> How'd your hunting go over the week-end?



I didnt even see a deer I hunted two spots thats been good before, must not be livin right i dont guess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt even see a deer I hunted two spots thats been good before, must not be livin right i dont guess.



Nahhhh.....that's just the way it goes sometimes. You know as well as I do, that it still beat sitting at home or at work


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nahhhh.....that's just the way it goes sometimes. You know as well as I do, that it still beat sitting at home or at work



 Gonna go again this afternoon, i'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna go again this afternoon, i'm a glutton for punishment




Now that's the right attitude.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmmmm........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmmm........


 Boo, you ready????????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Boo, you ready????????



yup


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2011)

gonna be a chicken fried steak with sawmill gravy, lima beans with fatback, and dinner rolls for supper.
Man, the hits just keep coming at work. There are a LOT of sick people out there....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some bad tasting medicine for sure but those two manned-up and honored their word whiles others are ducking and whining about the file not working...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they play like world beaters one week and can't get out of their own way the next.   Standing behind them though.  

Of course, the turmoil in Happy Valley (NOT) this week before we head there I hope is a good thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be a chicken fried steak with sawmill gravy, lima beans with fatback, and dinner rolls for supper.
> Man, the hits just keep coming at work. There are a LOT of sick people out there....



Just got through with some chicken tenders, pasta salad, bizkits, and jalapeno peppers


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got through with some chicken tenders, pasta salad, bizkits, and jalapeno peppers



Man, those jalapeno's with some fried chicken are some mighty fine eating! I love them things!
You can keep the pasta salad, though.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be a chicken fried steak with sawmill gravy, lima beans with fatback, and dinner rolls for supper.
> 
> 
> Dang Robert, that sounds good!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > gonna be a chicken fried steak with sawmill gravy, lima beans with fatback, and dinner rolls for supper.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, those jalapeno's with some fried chicken are some mighty fine eating! I love them things!
> You can keep the pasta salad, though.



It's dang near sacrilegious for me to eat fried chicken without some jalapeno 

Actually, MizT's pasta salad is really good.....just think potato salad, but substitute elbow macaroni's 


Howdy Lane


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up Jeff. Nice buck your brother got. Wished I had some place to hunt this year. Gonna try to get it together next yr though.
My wife loves pasta salad. Me , meat and taters guy myself. Although I do like ocean roaches to!!!  Speaking of ocean roaches, where's that Tbug hiding at?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> What's up Jeff. Nice buck your brother got. Wished I had some place to hunt this year. Gonna try to get it together next yr though.
> My wife loves pasta salad. Me , meat and taters guy myself. Although I do like ocean roaches to!!!  Speaking of ocean roaches, where's that Tbug hiding at?




Yeah...me too, checked into one last winter, but they were full. Just hate the politics of a club though. Just lookin for somewhere to go jump in the woods with my son.

Don't get me wrong....I love taters 

Hmmmm.....that's a good question! Haven't seen her in a while


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> What's up Jeff. Nice buck your brother got. Wished I had some place to hunt this year. Gonna try to get it together next yr though.
> My wife loves pasta salad. Me , meat and taters guy myself. Although I do like ocean roaches to!!!  Speaking of ocean roaches, where's that Tbug hiding at?





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...me too, checked into one last winter, but they were full. Just hate the politics of a club though. Just lookin for somewhere to go jump in the woods with my son.
> 
> Don't get me wrong....I love taters
> 
> Hmmmm.....that's a good question! Haven't seen her in a while



Last i heard, baby sister was working her rear off, trying to avoid a bear while hunting, and keeping tight reins on the rubber ducky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Last i heard, baby sister was working her rear off, trying to avoid a bear while hunting, and keeping tight reins on the rubber ducky.




Thanks for the heads-up!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 7, 2011)

I got a rubber duck of my own. He keeps saying, what chu gonna do when I turn 18 in 2 months. I said as long as your a student, good to go. Don't go to college, get a job and start paying rent and help with the grubb you so eagerly inhale!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2011)

coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes Gobblin, I will take some of your fresh brewed coffee.  Maybe it will help to get my eyes open this morning.

I hope that all of you have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2011)

Good morning you two. I'll take two cups myself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good morning you two. I'll take two cups myself.












EE, you make it a good day yourself.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, you make it a good day yourself.



Wired!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2011)

qquick driveby!
headed t da big house for a long day. just waiting on the extra strength coffee/low amount of water to finish brewing. If the spoon won't stand in it, its too weak!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 8, 2011)

Good morning everybody...guess I'd better post quick like, this one is almost toast!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> qquick driveby!
> headed t da big house for a long day. just waiting on the extra strength coffee/low amount of water to finish brewing. If the spoon won't stand in it, its too weak!



Well if you can stand it, grab a cup


but I buy it from Community Coffee home office in LA.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 8, 2011)

In

Out

Gone

Y'all taker easy in here today


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2011)

morning to the above under the today!! hope its a gooooodan.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Morning all, gonna be a good day. The wifey got up and made me an omelate this morning before work


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep....mornin folks!! Gotta head to a funeral in Butler, Ga., had an Uncle pass away Saturday night 

Y'all have a good day!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Jeffro


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2011)

what the.....
What have you slackers been up to all day? Where is keebs? I figured a new wading thead would have been started by now.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what the.....
> What have you slackers been up to all day? Where is keebs? I figured a new wading thead would have been started by now.


ppsssttt, over HEre........... You know, where there IS no sports talking!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ppsssttt, over HEre........... You know, where there IS no sports talking!!!!!



There you are


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> There you are


 been Waiting on YOU to show up, but Nooooooo............


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like Slip is ready to shut this one down...
 U go son!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2011)

time for a nap.
Ya'll rack up a new thread and drag the cooler over to it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Looks like Slip is ready to shut this one down...
> U go son!


 Don't EVEN let them get to 1000 anymore!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

one more?


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 8, 2011)

It is just about beer thirty here at the house. Anyone care to join?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

another??????


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> It is just about beer thirty here at the house. Anyone care to join?


MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Looks like Slip is ready to shut this one down...
> U go son!


Will do


Keebs said:


> Don't EVEN let them get to 1000 anymore!



1002


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> I aint kilt it yet


 I noticed..............


----------

